# Hitman EX: A midsummer snow



## Serp (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hitman EX: A Midsummer Snow​*_Snow is white and pure, the colour of all light in a physical form. Snow fills the sky and falls, where ever it likes. Single flakes thousands upon thousands each one unique. Snow it has no friends and no enemies. Snow is forgotten but it remains. Some cultures give it hundreds of different names for the way it falls. As different as it looks when it falls, it lands different all the same. Snow falls..._
​ 
​


--------
_
~14 years ago~
The life stream, it exists outside of time. When you die your soul is put back in and recycled it could take years it could take months, but it doesn't matter since time does not exist. It was cold and white, the Vongola had ended his life after he brought him back. The black flame! He was a god, noone could beat a god, but alas he had died. But oddly enough here in the life stream he was awake. He had never been there before he had never died but the other souls were just floating waiting in line to be reborn. But maybe it was because he alive for soo long 1000 years plus he was master of his own soul. He looked around with eyes that did not exist the doors were endless different realities at different times in history. He decided he would go back, go to a world where he didn't exist one they would allow his soul to roll back into, one without the Vortice. He finally found one he liked and jumped the queue and landed.

He opened his new human eyes, he was a child. He could still feel his flame power running through his body although weaker. He would have to grow up to use them. Before he was a sky type but he had lived so long he had soo much dying will and so many views on life he didn't even know what flame type he had he could just feel the power. He would grow bide his time, and wait. Wait for the Vongola, he would build them up only to crash they down. Get Shin and Nero and even that bastard Sora where he wanted when they were young and helpless but old enough to know why they were dying and how their sky flames would help him. Adam would rise again as a god. But now he was a babe at the breast he would grow and master his flames once more and take back what was his. _

------
Present Day.

Shirou was rushing too school. They had a soccer game that evening he didn't really want to play but the school begged him and when they begged the star couldn't say no. But if he was late this morning they wouldn't let him play.

Shirou attened Wave Beach High School Los Angeles. The school was famous for taking on alot of foreign students mainly japanese and Italian. Shirou turned the corner abit too fast and bumped into someone. Shirou looked up and apologised. "Sorry dude my bad." It was Dragon, his real name was Sora but everyone called him dragon, he was bad tempered like a angry dragon. With Shin and Marshall he was one of the best players on the team and he thought he deserved to be captain, after all he was dating captain of the cheerleaders.

Dragon looked at him and scowled. "Watch where you going next time, Yagami."

Shirou nodded and got back up double time to make it too class.

Outside the class someone was lukring, far away near Shirou's house.
"Fourteen years its taken, Shin is no more but one yagami is as good as another, Sora is here too all we need is Nero. I believe its time to wake the Vongola."

The mysterious person raised his hand and a great white light rose from it. Small particales of like raising upwards pure white, each particles one of seven as it he were releasing 7 types at once. He turned and fired a beam of white light at the house. There was crash and a bang and the white flames burned around the ruins of the wall, Shirou's parents inside.
-----

Elsewhere in a different universe. Platina Prezio opened her eye. He felt it, Adam had shared his energy with her once and with her 6 paths she could feel it being used not in this world but another. 

She was on the phone to Shin. "Shin we need to talk."

After a while explaining what she felt.

"Are you sure you want to do this? There is a chance you will get lost in the life stream. Is'nt it better fo Jacquel to go he has been in the life stream before, he has experience."

"He power does not let him rise without a body, and a corpse would not help us, he would know."

"Ok btu how will you do it?"

"I have the blood of Mukuro and the 6 paths, if I jump straight through without going into the lifestream using the Immortal box of mist and my 6 paths I think I can."

Shin nooded as id Sora, Ran, Kenzo, Kiya, Oressa, Gabri and Sanae.
"We wish you the best." They said to Platina as she laid down to rest in her dead sleep she may never wake from. He rose her ring and removed her glasses the mist flames opened the box and she was still. 

Moments later she was in spiritual form, in this world but her body in the other. She needed to wake and teach the Vongola before the Heaven God could reclaim his throne. She only hoped that it would go as well as last time.


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki*

"Okay students now open your books to page 234 and we may begin..." the teacher issued out her command..

_Begin what?_she thought as she flipped though the book looking at the page number so she could finally stop,_Another boring lecture? Wasting my life on something that I couldn't care less about? I mean who is going to use this stuff any old way? Philosophy? If I wanted that I would have stayed in Japan and listened to the Elders speak to each other..."_she thought. Kei stopped and looked outside, her ears listening to the lecture the teacher was giving....

But her heart and soul was some where else flying though the skies and being free. Something she knew that she would never be, she wasn't in Japan anymore but America. She was now an American, but even though that didn't mean anything to her at all, she couldn't help but miss her home. Where she was loved and respected and who she was made people look in awe...

Kisaki....

That what she was...But here as she turned back to the book before her, she was just another student. Another number, another pay check, and another problem...

"Miss Kisaki...Kaisaki?" she heard the teacher completly butcher her name,"Will you please continue reading for us.."

Kei frowned and as she got up to talk she could here everyone whispering under their breath..

_Thats 'the' thorn Queen!?_
_I heard she was from the mafia!_
_Please...She just another stuck up bitch..._

Kei took a deep breath,"It is Kisaki...Ms.Young...Ki...Saki..."she corrected the classroom let out a ooooo and Kei just frowned...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ryuuji Hiruma*

Ring!! Ring!! Ring!!... The sound inside the room of an apartment, even thinking it was somehow a little place the reality was that the apartment was big enough at least for  five people to live comfortably, probably it was just two apartments that were joined for a more comfortable life, who knows. Ring!Ring! Ring...that sound was heard once more, the annoying noise echoing in the place, but suddenly it stopped. A hand was pushing the button that was on top of the alarm clock. Then from under the sheet, a spiky green hair was seen coming out"So noisy..."a voice muttered as a green-haired guy put aside the sheets that were covering his body. Seconds later he got out of bed and took the alarm clock to see the time"Hehehe...it´s already this late? I shouldn´t have stayed up late watching those movies"the guy said and rubbed the back of his head"Oh well if I hurry up i will be able to arrive for the second period"he said entering the bathroom that was in his own room.

*30 minutes later*

Ryuuji was walking through the streets of Los Angeles towards the Wave Beach High School, he was about to turn 15 years the next week."mmm...sure I have a lot of activities today, after classes I have activities in one of the clubs and then I have to pay a visit to my mother at the hospital"he said entering to the school.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2011)

*Marshall Law
*

Very unlike him, Marshall was on his way to school and was only running a _little_ late for a change, not that it was intentional in any kind of way. No, he had slept over over at the house of one of the cheer leaders but when her parents come home early from their trip they weren't, and in particular her dad, glad to see that their daughter had held a party in their home and let a guy stay over. Though Marshall usually isn't one to shy away from confrontation, he figured it would be wisest not too stick around.

Unwashed and half dressed, he headed to school to make use of the sport team's shower facilities, he still had some clothes lying in his locker so that would solve the fact he only had sweatpants and his varsity jacket on, lacking shoes, socks and even a shirt under his jacket.

As he approached the school he could see kids running to make it to their classes, some were even already sitting sweetly behind their desks in class.
"For the life of me, I have no idea how people can manage to function at this ungodly hour."And so the football player made his way to the dressing rooms, maybe after a good solid hour in the hours he'd be awake enough to drag himself to his class. He could nap there, and later that evening some more during the soccer game, this was one of those many days he didn't feel like participating in a game so he'd just take a seat on the substitute's bench. Maybe have himself subbed in after an hour or so, if there any interesting opponents.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 12, 2011)

*Adrian Faith*

He strolled through the halls with his wooden sword in hand, resting it against his shoulder. His jacket and t-shirt were resting atop his other shoulder and he simply wore a guinea tee and a pair of jeans.

He had decided to get some early training in before class, and it had turned out to be more than just a little. As kids scurried to class around him he made his way to the locker room showers. 

His training had become more intense than he originally planned for and he had worked up quite the sweat. Though he didn't really care what the others thought about him, he wasn't up for spending the day basked in his own stench.

As he entered the room he spotted Marshall Law, one of the school's soccer stars and general douche bags, "I knew I smelled something," he says to his peer, "I think you're gona' be here for a while if you plan on losing that stench." he says, removing his guinea tee and preparing to shower.

*Jin*

*Riiiiing*

As the bell for homeroom rang through out the school Jin popped his head up from beneath a mass of heavy bags, "Whoo, looks like I fell asleep in the middle of my late night training session!" 

He rubs his chin, "I guess I should get to class..." he then looks towards the punching bags, "But I still have my morning training session!" he says before leaping off and slamming his fists into one of the punching bags that remains standing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2011)

Marshall Law

Seconds after entering the locker room, Marshall heard someone enter but didn't bother looking up to see who it was. He only bothered to identify said person when he heard the person say.

"I knew I smelled something," Marshall couldn't put a name to the face, but he recognized the kid, it was one of those pansies that didn't practice any real sports.
"I think you're gona' be here for a while if you plan on losing that stench."

The verbal abuse didn't phase Marshall, the thing that annoyed him was that this bastard had the nerve to disrespect the goddamn Marshall Law, the freaking god of every real sports team here. The last was certainly an overstatement, he was talented and few could compete with him in the sports that he practiced, especially the American Football he loved oh so very much, but his bad attitude and the fact he played so little games meant that in the other teams like the soccer and basketball teams he was more of a bad apple the coaches tolerated solely for the fact he could get the team out of a jam, when they could get him to do what they wanted and needed him to do.

"'The hell are you doing here?"Was Marshall's response."This place is for the athletes, swinging a stick around isn't practicing a sport, it means you need to grow the hell up and stop playing around with filthy things you find on the ground."As he was saying all this he was undressing himself without a care in the world, while some people felt a bit shy about showering naked in company, Marshall had no such troubles and made his way towards the shower while never averting his death glare away from Adrien.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 12, 2011)

*Adrian Faith*

"'The hell are you doing here? This place is for the athletes, swinging a stick around isn't practicing a sport, it means you need to grow the hell up and stop playing around with filthy things you find on the ground."

"Spoken like a true dumbass," he says, undressing and making his way to his own shower head, "It must really kill you that even with all of your meat head muscle I could drop your ass with "a stick" as you called it," Adrian chuckled at the thought of him slapping Marshall silly with his wooden sword.

"Throwing or kicking or whatever you boys like to do with balls is going to get you nothing, except for maybe a broken leg and a sore asshole after some "rough housing" in the locker room."


----------



## Serp (Feb 13, 2011)

Shirou had walked into the changing room to see Marhsall and Adrian in confrontation.
"Again you guys."
Shriou had to sigh these guys were always arguing. 
"Anyways we all know soccer is the best, it should be called football rather than your handegg." Shirou laughed. 

Before Marshall could ever respond the tanoy system went out.

"COULD SHIROU YAGAMI COME TO THE GENERAL OFFICE PLEASE!".

Shirou looked around at Adrian and Marhsall Adrian shrugged and Marhsall grunted. So Shirou made the long walk to the office. 

------
Elsewhere Ran was with the cheerleaders. 
"Like OMG! I heard the teachers talking about it when I was walking past the office, Shirous house like blew up. They think his parents might be dead. Isn't that so totally out there. I house my house doesn't blow up. Rock wouldn't like that." She laughed. 

-----

Shirou made it to the office.
"Take a seat son." The principal said. And Shirou sat down.

"I'm afriad to say this but there has been and accident at your home, your parents are currently trapped beneath the rubble noone yet knows the cause..."

The principal was talking but shirou could concentrate after he said his parents were trapped. Shirou had to go check it out, he got up and started to walk once he was out of sight of the office he started to run.

---------

Platina was taking in the area as she floated to shins, house she noticed many things the same and many that where different. Also many people with strong flame signatures. Back in japan in her world Shin had lived in small appartment, but here in america the house was huge, well it had been if it was not destroyed. 

The front wall of the house had come down and more things inside had started to topple. Shin's parents were inside and she had to help them. Platina was lucky her Mist flames and 6 paths were capable of interacting witht the world even in her spiritual form. She had to thank Mukuro for that. She summoned six more builders to help. As they worked she saw a boy she did not know running towards the house.
-------

Shirou was close to the house, he was running and could see it. But someone else could see him. "There comes my prize." Said the hooded figure. 
"Now if their beloved desendant becomes injured with some enemies flames, Tsuna or his bastard Nero will come to investigate at it will wake the Vongola in Shirou making it sweeter when I kill him.

The hooded figure raised a hand the white light shone again  he aimed it at Shirou and fired.
-------
Platina saw a beam of flames running towards the boy. 
"Who is this boy!" She thought as her builders rose transformed into battle ready knights and jumped in the way taking the blast head on. The boy was safe but the illusions gone. Platina looked around for the culprit but he was gone or hiding himself.

She decided to summon herself.She went down to the boy that had been thrown down onto the ground. She looked at him, he had Shin's features but was not him. 
"I am Platina Prezio and I just saved your life " As she held out her hand.

He looked up her his eyes were full of that internal fire. "I am Shirou Yagami and thats my parents." He said as he scrammbled up to get to work on freeing them.

Parents? Platina was confuse, yes this was and alternate reality but that was not shin in more than just name, yet he was the same age with the same parents. She would have to find out more. But now this attacked bore more confusing questions, she was sure it was Adam no doubt but why was his flame white. Only two things she knew could change a flame colour like that, the vortice making it crystal and the black vortice making it black, but they were still the original flame type albeit different colours this one was a new flame altogether. What had Adam found. 

But she summoed her builders again and all of them along with the people the government had sent were busy digging out bhis parents.
-----

The hooded enemy watched as Platina helped Shirou up.
"Platina Prezio, thwarted buy one of my own. No matter in time, you will fall also." He assumed it was Platina of this verse and left it at that.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2011)

Marshall Law

"Spoken like a true dumbass," Adrien says, undressing and making his way to his own shower head. Only now Marshall averted his death glare, staring down someone was fine, but doing this while he was undressing himself was a bit too fruity for his taste.

 "It must really kill you that even with all of your meat head muscle I could drop your ass with "a stick" as you called it," 

Marshall snorted before replying."You're free to come at me anytime, I'll break it as easily as I'll break your bones."

"Throwing or kicking or whatever you boys like to do with balls is going to get you nothing, except for maybe a broken leg and a sore asshole after some "rough housing" in the locker room."

This part didn't push Marshall's button as much though, he expected wimps like this guy to be jealous of the fact the real athletes could have all of the desirable women in school. He could not just let this slide though.

"Oh please, as if those things happen in these locker rooms."Marshall replied."Why not ask you mom what takes place here, and pass on my apologies for not calling her after our last bash here, it was was just that she was a bit too freaky for my taste."

The tension was not relieved by the arrival of another student, Shirou Yagami.

"Again you guys."
Shriou had to sigh these guys were always arguing.
"Anyways we all know soccer is the best, it should be called football rather than your handegg." Shirou laughed. 

Though before Marshall could reply, Shirou was summoned to the principal.

"Damn, you pests are even more loudly present than normal during this absurdly early in the day." He said to no one in particular.

--------------

Maxima

"An whole house blowing up?"Maxi didn't quite believe this story, she assumed it was an exceggerated rumor, it would probably turn out a car swerved off the road and hit over a garden gnome or something. 

"It seems a bit sketchy to me, but I do hope everything turns out to fine, I'd absolutely die if something happened to my parents."


----------



## Serp (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally they had gotten his parent out and taken them to the hospital. Shirou was waiting outside when Platina came to him again.

"Shirou, I know this is a shock but you must listen."

"I thank you for helping my parents but I don't understand any of this."

"I know it will be hard. But I am a friend. You family and house and even yourself was attacked by a thing called Dying will flame. And if those truly are your parents there then you must who I have been sent to protect."

Shirou looked at her strangely. 
"Sent to preotect me?"

"Yes the man who attacked you was from an alternate reality with a grude against your family."

"You mean against mum and dad, that kind of family?"

"Yes and no, he has it out for the vongola family. A mafia. Built on bonds of loyalty and friendship and rukes through blood. Our boss Shin Yagami and his distant Cousin Nero Angelo were responsible for this man, this Adam coming after you."

"Shin Yagami?"

"Yes yes, you know of him. My sources say it would have been him I'm talking to now not you. Where is Shin."

Shirou placed his hand on his locket. "Shin was the name of my brother he died as a baby in place of me."

Platina's eyes went wide. "Shin is dead, so you must be the heir to the Vongola."

"Vongola?"

"Yes I will explain more. But first I need to arm you, and a man is only as good as his generals. After school today in the playing feild after the soccer match be there."

"Wait..."

But platina dissappeared in a indigo mist, to find candidates to become Shirou's guardians.


----------



## Serp (Feb 13, 2011)

Platina was a ghost in this world, she could be visible, tangible or whatever whenever she wished. So placing the invites made from mist flame wouldnt bee too hrad.

She sent out a few choice ones to members of the cheerleaders, football, baseball and soccer teams. As well as few special cases. She found, Ran, Sora and even Maxima in the area as well as others. This may turn out easier than planned. 

She could also Feel Adam was watching her but she didn't know where he was.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

He just began to walk up the stairs of the building where his classroom was, he missed the morning practice and the first period, now he had to go and apologize with the teacher for being really late, though he wasn´t worried at all if  he gets scolded usually some of the girls of his class end up supporting him and the teachers have to accept what happens."I wonder how is that soccer match going?"he wondered arriving to his classroom. As soon as he entered the place, some girls put big smiles in their faces as some of them began to greet him from their places"Hello"he said cheerfully, apparently the teacher was out for some minutes so he didn´t have to think what to say as an excuse.


----------



## tgre (Feb 13, 2011)

[Tuneft Pioggia]

The plumes of smoke wafted over the soft LA air as the disheveled Tune walked through the front gates of Wave Beach High School.

*"You're late."
*
_"That's pretty cool."
_
*"That's detention"
*
_"Cool."_

*"Are you new here?"
*
Tune grinned and looked up at the gatekeeper, _"What do you think?"_

*"What's your name boy?"* The gatekeeper was a bit burly and menacingly brandished his baton Tune's way, *"I'm going to have to report you."*

Tune adjusted his scruffy suit and grinned wider, _"No name, no detention. How convenient."_ He saw the gatekeeper's face going redder, _"Calm down, calm down...-"_ he reached into his pocket and took out some playing cards, _"Have you ever heard of the game blackjack?"_

---

*"MY... MONEY, GIVE IT BACK, YOU'RE A STUDENT"
*
_"Tut, tut, you shouldn't be playing these games with minors you know. And I'll be taking your baton as well."_ Tune said calmly as he picked up his winnings.

_"Gambling's a bad habit gatekeeper, if you're not upto it, it'll swallow you up."_ Tune grabbed the gatekeeper's hand and checked the time on his watch,_"I guess its time for class."_

He walked into the school building which was seemingly empty,_ "Where the hell is ever-"_ He saw some kids walking by, presumably his age... just some random students.

*"Did you hear? A house just blew up!"
"Yeah, And that guy... who was it, Shirou Yagami?!"
"His family-"
"Yeah..."*

Tune yawned and placed the gatekeeper's baton in a nearby trashcan.

_"What do I do now?"_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Adrian Faith*

"You're free to come at me anytime, I'll break it as easily as I'll break your bones."

Adrian couldn't help but laugh at this, his bokken was made of solid wood, there was no way some high school jock could break it. It just showed how ignorant he was to his practice.

"Oh please, as if those things happen in these locker rooms."Marshall replied."Why not ask you mom what takes place here, and pass on my apologies for not calling her after our last bash here, it was was just that she was a bit too freaky for my taste."

"Sure are displaying the complexities and maturity of you jocks," he could talk about his mom all he wanted, he didn't care about that bitch. She left him before he could even remember her face, she left him with that crazed bastard of a father, "You could atleast _try_ to show some wit."

He turned off the shower and tried himself off before slipping back into his jeans and throws his shoes on. As he threw on his shirt and headed for the door he peaked in the corner of his eye to see that Marshall was still in the shower, "Good idea, the warm water will relax your muscles and your ass be will be further prepared for the pregame pounding it'll receive later."

He walked out of the door, his sword resting on his shoulder with his jacket tied around it, "Eh, not feeling class today, I'll walk around and look for some more amusing."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2011)

Marshall

The kid exited the facilities after taking a couple of more shots at Marshall, the football player gained a little respect for the stick twirling twerp. He kept his cool as easily as Marshall did, most guys would've pounced the person who insulted their mother like that. 

He focused his attention on more important things though now that he was alone, he had never been at school this early, what the hell was he supposed to do now? He didn't even know what class he was supposed to be in. 
He sighed before exiting the shower, making his way over to his locker and taking out some clean clothes he had stashed there. After putting on some sweats that carried the school colors and it's symbol, he placed his varsity jacker on his shoulders, before exiting the locker room while sporting an entire outfit provided by the school's sport department. 

The first thing he noticed after opening the door was an envelop lying on the floor, he usually didn't look down on the floor like that but there was something about this mysterious envelop that caught his attention very strongly. 

He picked it up and upon opening it the letter read.

"Dearest Marshall, We know we've been playing hard to get but we can't resist your alluring charm and chiseled physique any longer, meet us after the soccer game tonight....

Can't wait to get our hands on you,

Ran and Maxima."

There'd probably be only one person in the world that would fall for this stupid ploy, and yes this person was Marshall, he had been chasing after these two for a while now. For several reasons besides the obvious ones that they were hot and two of the most popular girls in school. No, also the fact they were "supposedly" not interested in him, played a role in his desire for then, among others. The arrogant and thick headed Marshall did quite well for himself in the dating scene, but was only willing to put effort into girls that were a challenge. And these two were his Everest.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2011)

*Kei*

How long was the damn school day here?! She frowned as she looked out the window, the teacher left when Kei corrected her on her own name. Kei got weird looks from students when she didn't do nothing but sit down when the teacher snapped, she didn't move or flinch when the teacher said she would call her parents. Kei believed that her parents would understand the matter and let her off

She released a sigh,"I can only hope.."she mumbled to herself

The class was in a rumble and then a couple of "Kyaah" here and "Kyaah" there caught her attention. A group of girls were staring at a guy who came to class late, she frowned, how was he even a bit cute? American females, she looked back outside

*Look at her acting so tough*
*Oh wow! Man she looks like she is going to kill someone*
*If she does I bet its the teacher*
*Man shush before she hears you!*

"Argh...I want to go home!"she place her head on the desk


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

When he entered completely the few girls that greeted him first went and surrounded the guy as some comments like "Look at him, as if having all those girls around is not enough" and  "He is popular just because he can do pretty much any sport" or "Damn, why someone like him?". Though for Ryuuji all those commentaries weren´t really important, actually he didn´t even noticed them. Part of usually being in his own world. After some moments of chit chat with the girls"Sorry i have to prepare my stuff for the next period girls"he said going out from the little crowd and walking slowly towards his sit which was just next to Kisaki Kei"Oh man I forgot to bring my book....Oh well the next time will be okay"he said with an easy going attitude as he sat in his place.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2011)

*Kei*

She frowned and now the play boy was sitting next to her, she needed to be free. Kei sighed as he sat next to her. She could feel the stares of the girls going down her back, when he said he didn't have a book. She reached in her bag and dropped it on her desk. She could try to be friends, she had to do it for the sake of Zero, he was counting on her to make friends...

Or at least try...

When the book landed on his desk she turned to him

"Next time come prepared or else you will fail."she said, "Being forgetful won't get you any where."

And with that she turned around, slightly hoping in her head that she didn't come off cold...

She did...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ryu*

The boy looked at the girl that was next to him, he has been sitting next to the girl for a while but her name just was not in his memory, probably because he has never talked with her or even looked at her, either because he was sleeping or because he was putting attention in class"Hehehe..."he laughed a little as the girl lectured him and gave him her book"Thank you, my name is Ryuuji Hiruma and yours?"he asked, not noticing the look in the eyes of the girls behind him"Anyway is this okay? i mean this is your book"


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2011)

*Kei*

She looked at the boy for a minute, she needed the book as well...So why not? She moved her desk over to his and place the book between them. Kei didn't know anything about personal space, so when she could actually get so close that she felt his breath on her, she just took note that he smiled like spices. Behind her, girls were crying, and guys....Well they were crying to, even though Kei came off mean and cold. She still was a female

"Yes...We need to share the book, do you mind if I sit this close to you?"she asked even though she was already close to him

When the teacher came back, she looked at Kei who didn't seem to mind her at the moment.

"Alright students turn to page 125 and begin to take notes." the teacher said

The class groaned

Kei looked though her bag and pulled out a pin, she looked at the boy...

"You probably don't have that either now do you?"she asked

She placed her bag on the desk and soon some stuff spilt out. More notacibley her teddy bear pencil and something that looked strangely like a shiba inu. Kei eyes widen and put then back in her purse before handing him a pen...

She whispered,"Say anything about that....And you will regret it.."she warned


----------



## tgre (Feb 13, 2011)

*"HEY GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK!"
"YOU CHEATED!"
"I KNOW YOU RIGGED THE CARDS"*

Tune sighed and ruffled his hair, _"It's just luck guys, I guess you guys weren't lucky today."_ He picked up the cards off the cafeteria table, tossed them in the bin, not before burning the entire deck.

The other students looked at him, he turned around and enigmatically grinned back, _"Just getting rid of the evidence, you don't want the teachers to know you were gambling, do you?"_

Disgruntled at losing their money, the students picked up their stuff and left the cafeteria, each one of them purposefully shoulder-bumping Tune on their way out.

_"Ow..." _Tune rubbed his shoulder and took out the three Ace cards hidden up his sleeve and tossed them in the smouldering bin as well. He looked down at the pile of money on the table, _"Looks like my Casino money is sorted for today. Thank God for rich kids."_

He looked left, right then snuck out the back, _"Coast clear."_

He checked his pocket and found what he was searching for, _"Come on... come on... -YES!"_ He took out a badly crumpled cigarette and gently smoothed it out, _"Lucky last heh."_

Lighting up his cigarette, he looked into the blaring sun of Los Angeles.

_"Doesn't it ever rain here? Drats."
_
Checking the cafeteria time he nearly dropped his cigarette in surprise, _"Shit, I'm late for class and its my first day."_

Running for his classroom, he opened the door in a most fashionable entrance, everyone turned around and looked at the disheveled olive-skinned youth with half a burning cigarette dangling from his mouth.

*"MR. PIOGGIA! IT'S ILLEGAL TO SMOKE ON SCHOOL GROUNDS!"* The teacher bellowed. Everyone in the class had stopped what they were doing and stared at the glaring elephant in the room, which was Tune.

_"Ah..."
_
*"Well?! Do you have an explanation as to why you're late for class and smoking on school grounds?*"

Tune looked around and he could hear some of the girls whispering words such as "_delinquent_", "_foreigner_", and "_scruffy_".

Tune sighed and binned the cigarette, _"Well... shit."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

He smiled as the girl went near of him, he was really kind despite that tough attitude she was showing, she was going to share her book with him"Hehe, thank you I´m saved"he said without noticing the reactions of his classmates, then the teacher entered the classroom and told them to take notes of the book, the guy checked his bag pack but in teh end he didn´t bring any pen to write, fortunately Kei helped him once more placing her bag on the desk and soon some stuff spilt out.A teddy bear pencil and something that looked strangely like a shiba inu. Then she gave him a pen

She whispered,"Say anything about that....And you will regret it.."she warned. Ryu just took the pen and stayed calm, the situation was kind of funny"yeah I´m not saying anything though...you are a girl, why are you ashamed of those things? i mean that´s cute in the girls"he said in a low tone just enough for her to hear it. Immediately he began to take notes about whatever the book said he was in his own thoughts again while writing.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2011)

*Kei*

She blushed and her pencil snapped in half, he called her cute?! She was an Keisaki! She wasn't cute! She was an dangerous foe to men and women alike! Kei was the head of a powerful family! Cute? Kei didn't know how to take the compliment and it showed some what on her face. But it made her happy! No what would make her happy is to crush her enemies and protect the weak!

And cute things!!!

_AAAhhhhhhhh!!!!_

"Miss Kei are you alright?" the teacher asked

Kei nodded before jabbing Ryuuji with the other half of the pencil and getting a new one. Blushing and turning away she frowned.

"D-D-don't say things like that.."she blushed looking out the window


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2011)

A small pudgy kid with classes and a messy head of hair was nervously rocking back and forth on top of the bleachers. He was on the cell phone yelling in annoyance at the news he just received.


?God damnit this is going to cause me a couple hundred bucks. What the hell do you mean his house exploded, how the hell does a house just explode!?!? He?s the ace of the soccer team how the hell are the Sharks going to take them out now??

?Calm down Noa you?re going to give yourself an aneurism. It?s not a big deal we can recoup the loss from the black jack and poker tables later on tonight. Plus that guy was a wild card anyway; he?s not reliable which is why I hate betting on the Sharks. He costs me 3 units from an earlier game.? The other boy was laying down on the bleachers completely relaxed and in control. Noa hung up the phone and sat down next to the boy. His name was Trowa Maxwell and he was one of the best conmen/ delinquent Wave Beach High had to offer.

?It?s not a lot of money anyway, but damn isn?t that something? his house exploding and his parents. It?s not easy losing a parent I hope they?re alright?"  His mind wandered to forlorn days of the past. A different time? a different life?. 

?My free is almost done Noa so listen we?re opening up shop after the soccer match alright. I?ve got some things I gotta take care of in the mean time so I?m trusting you to hold down the fort.? Trowa sprang up in the air kicking himself up from and landing gracefully on the bleacher, he then proceeded to jump straight up in the air. He seemed to almost have wings and he shifted his body and spun around doing a corkscrew senton flip before landing on one knee.He looked up at his friend and smiled, the distance from the bleacher to the ground was a dangerous height but that was Trowa, always one for theatrics. He headed out the door of the gym and into the hall looking for someone amusing to shoot the shit with.


----------



## Serp (Feb 14, 2011)

The days activites were coming slowly to an end. The match was going to start halfway through 4th period, giving the cheer squad and the soccer team the chace to skip class. But most people did it regardless.

Shirou was not going to play in the game but that weird woman said he should. He would rather be with his parents. But regardless Shirou would listen to the random magic woman.

She had come and come back. The message she brought back was that he was descended from a mafia boss and was the heir to his legacy, well that was in the other world where his brother, yes his dead new born brother was the boss and had become a hero. But in this world the Yagami's were not the heirs but people they beat in the other world wanted vengence in this and his family family owed him nothing in this world so they left him to die. That was what Platina said and she was angry at it too. But really the whole thing was confusing as hell, he wasn't even sure he understood.

Alternate universe, brother is mafia boss, killed some guy, guy comes to this world, comes to kill me, I'm normal. It seemed god wanted to shit on Shirou. Platina also told him about this magic fire called Dying will flames apparently there was seven types plus the one thet blew up his house and everyone had them. They had to master their inner flame to fight and then they could materilise it to use its magic, it was all very weird. But platina had said if he didnt get people, friends she said to fill these other 6 places of fire his parents and he could be in alot worse trouble. 

Platina said he was the sky, the flames were metaphorically called after the weather and the sky held them all as the leader of the Vongola although other mafia, yes more mafia held different aspects as boss. Platina also warned that this would draw more mafia out to harm him but it would save his family now but may bring greater pain later. She said fire jumps once one ignites his inner flame the rest around him seem to follow suit and soon every one could be a potential enemie.

Shirous was not all too thrilled, he liked to build and play sports on occasion he was no fighter. But he wanted to save his family but would he put people he didn't know at risk. It was a hard choice but Platina had said Shin felt the same and did it in the end making the best friends he ever had. So he agreed after the match the real match would begin.

And the match was about to start.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

After being jabbed and once again scolded by Kei, he kept working in his notes though he was not really trying to understand what he was writing, he could always read it and understand it in one shot. Right now he was just thinking in the soccer game, despite him being popular because he has a natural talent pretty much for every sport, he was a fan of all the sport clubs of the high school "/ If I´m not wrong the game would start during the fourth period...I want to know how it will go/"he thought happily ignoring everything around him.

The classes went normally until the 4th period that Ryuuji didn´t even waited for at all, as soon as the teacher told them that it was all for the day, he took his bag pack and after thanking to Kei once more he left, it was kind of funny how he even left the room before the teacher. He went running towards the court where at the distance the soccer team was apparently practicing a little before the match"Nice, it haven´t started yet"he said entering the court instead of going towards the stands for the public.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 14, 2011)

*Lyon Orwell*

A somewhat big guy with blond hair was walking to the soccer game, however the game hadn't even started yet so the area was mostly empty, so he was skipping class as he usually would. Because of his size, some people would say he could be on the football team. However, he wasn't so big that he would stick out from the regular person. This person is not just a delinquent, but a notable loser as well. His name is Lyon Owell.

Just to say, he didn't come here to see the game. He didn't really care about seeing the game at all. Instead he came here because he was asked to. Well, he was rather demanded to come here instead of asked. The person that demanded him to come here was a high-ranked member of the gang he belonged to; Blood-Out.

"Ah, this always happens," Lyon muttered to himself as he held two cups of soda in his hands. Those are for the high-ranked member mentioned before and the person with him. "Reall- Ouch!" the teen yelled out as he touched the band-aid on his nose. That band-aid is for the punch that the high-ranked member did. Basically, it is because Lyon got the wrong kind of soda that the high-ranked member wanted.

Although, Lyon didn't really complain about it since it was usual for him. He sighs as he walks up the steps of the steel stand and towards a rather rough looking group. Over there are three males and one girl. Two of the males are sitting in the row above. While the one male and one female are sitting in the row below.

"Here are the drinks, Kopa-san" Kyon stated as he made it to the group, who were also skipping class and waiting for the game to start. "About time!" the high-ranked member, Kopa said as he snatched the drinks from him. "My lacky is sorry for having you wait so long," Kopa said to the good-looking girl beside him. The girl smiled and took the drink. At the corner of his eye, Lyon takes a peak at the girls breast. 

Upon looking, Lyon can't help but have a slight nose-bleed. 

"Hey you idiotic pervert! What do you think your looking at!"

"Ah dammit..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 14, 2011)

*Adrian*

After half a day of...Well nothing, he quickly recalled that there was a soccer game going on soon, "Psh, fat chance I'll be going to watch those foot fairies."

He strolled threw the halls until he spotted something sticking out of one of the lockers. It took him a minute but he soon realized that this locker was his. He rarely visited his locker but quickly swiped it out and began to read it.

_Dear Adrian Faith,_

_So we hear you think you're hot shit? Well just because you can beat all of the scum at your school doesn't mean you stand a chance against real swordsman. Our two soccer teams are playing each other today, if you're man enough to show your face, meet us at center field after the game is over and everyone's gone. Than we'll show you how real warriors do it!

- The guys who're gona' kick your ass_

Adrian crumpled up the piece of paper, "Kick my ass? Hm, interesting," he tapped his bokken against his shoulder a few times, "Lets see just how tough these punks are. And while I wait for the end of the game maybe I'll get to see some of those prissy fairies sprain an ankle."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2011)

Ryan didn't normally go to soccer games - they were so boring, especially when compared to the obviously superior baseball. But this time was different.

He fished the note out of his pocket and checked it again. It read, in plain blocky letters: *Come to the center of the field after the soccer game. I have something to tell you.*

This was bound to be exciting. Ryan couldn't stop thinking about it. Maybe it was a letter from a secret admirer? Or maybe some kind of super secret club wanted him to be a member. Or maybe aliens!

Alright, the last one was a little far-fetched, but Ryan didn't care. Finally, something exciting was happening! And to him. Maybe he could write a manga out of it. And then that manga could be adapted into an anime, and then he'd be famous, and then...


----------



## tgre (Feb 14, 2011)

Everyone was in a fluster. This annoyed Tune.

*"FINISH THOSE LINES MR. PIOGGIA!"*

Tune sighed, _"Yes ma'am."_

Detention didn't suit a youth like Tune. He needed to be out. Listening to the sounds of life, swindling the locals and generally dabbling in some illegal "thises and thats".

He peered outside the window, everyone had already finished class. He could see all the girls and guys huddling excitedly.

*"Did you hear?!"
"Shirou Yagami is still going to play in the match, despite what happened to his house!"
"This match is going to be so exciting!"
"I can't wait to see the teams' final line-up! I heard Marshall Law will be playing as well!"
"This is too much, I think I'm going to faint."*

Tune snorted into his sheet of lines. He couldn't contain his laughter anymore. If this many students were getting this worked up over a school football match, he wondered what they would do if the Green Bay Packers decided to play for the school.

_"I think that girl would commit suicide just at the thought,"_ muttered Tune to himself, gleefully.

*"WHAT WAS THAT MR. PIOGGIA?! OR NEED I REMIND YOU THAT DETENTION TIME IS ALSO SILENT TIME... PERHAPS YOU'D LIKE TO PRACTICE DETENTION AGAIN FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK!"*

_"No ma'am,"_ sighed Tune._ First day back and I'm already in the shit... Brilliant._

He gazed through the window to the school football ground below- 

_After I'm done, and after the game's done... I'm going to lie down on that soft grass and enjoy a nice cigarette. Today's been tiring._

Tune smiled sheepishly at the thought.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2011)

Trowa wandered the halls up until his next class started, no interesting developments happened. He went to his next class, which was the most interesting moment of the day up until that point. He got to watch his bulbous, bald, and boring teacher go on and on about the French Revolution then administer a pop quiz. The only thing he could come away with from the class is that power corrupts people, but he didn't believe you needed to be in a classroom to acquire that knowledge. Eventually afterward the jocks started to leave early so as to prepare for the soccer match. Trowa decided to skip the rest of the day as well along with more than half the student body apparently. He headed to his locker to put his stuff away but he noticed an envelope in his locker. It was out of the ordinary and peaked Trowa’s interest. He opened it and read…

_“If you want to know what really happened to your parents then come to the soccer pitch after the game.”_

The color drained from Trowa’s face as he read the letter. He stared at it reading it over and over again as if the words would change, but they didn’t. He didn’t know what was going on but it disturbed him greatly to say the least. Why would someone do this, no one at school even knew his foster parents weren’t his real parents, hell Noa was basically the only person to meet them.

“Trowa!! He’s playing the ace is playing!!” Heero was snapped out of his trance by Noa’s announcement. He stuffed the letter in his pocket and smiled at his chubby friend.

“See Noa everything is working out. Lets go to the soccer field early I want to see the team's warm up. Smile buddy that unreliable ace of ours is about to make us some quick cash.” Trowa closed his locker and made his way to the pitch thinking to himself…

“Just what the hell is going on?”


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2011)

Shirou was looking out onto the pitch. He liked playing soccer he just dint like the fame that went with it. He prefered to build and tinker with things. But today he was in his uniform. It was blue and grey with a shark on the uniform. The Wave Beach Sharks. 

Dragon was playing today as well and well it was still unsure if Marshall was gonna play, he like football to much but he was still good at soccer.

Shirou looked at the other team, they were gonna be piss easy to beat, he told himself. Beat them and then Platina will explain.

And then the game started. Shioru ran out onto the bitch and started to play. The sharks were good today, Shirou couldn't really concentrate but he tried none the less. 

The game was over sooner than Shirou cared to think. And the teams had cleared the pitch. He laid down on the field to wait for Platina. 

As he waited her heard someone approaching. It was Ranmaria and Dragon.

"Yo Yagami, you played well today." Dragon said to him as he sat down next to him. 

Shirou was flsutered. "Yea you too Dragon." 
Dragon grunted, "Thanks."

"Well I think you were both good, although Maxima might have a different view on who came out on top." Ranmaria giggle.

Shirou was confused. "You really are hopeless huh Yagami. Let me ask you this, what do you think of Maxima Forza. Cheerleaders are very flexible."

Shirou blushed, he hadn't had thoughts of girl all today which were usually on his mind. But today he had thoughts of Platina and his mother and father. 
"Shes alright I guess. But too cool for me to even try."

Dragon ran a hand through his hair. "Well Yagami. Although you are in the chemistry club and do engineering you play sports well enough to make you cool." Dragon laughed which was rare.

"But yes I think Maxima likes you, girls honour." Ranmaria said.

Shirou knew girls had no honour but he didn't say as much. "Ok thanks, but what are you doing here?" Shirou asked.

Dragon grunted. "We got invited here, by some letter?"
Dragon took out the letter and showed Shirou.

_Sora and Ran,
You may not know me, but I know you. 
You want to see what your life is missing, 
the spark to lit the empty flame in your heart.
Wait in the pitch after the game.
PP

_It was from Platina Shirou was sure of, but why. He wondered how many other people she would have sent to met there.

"And you?" Ran asked.

Shirou smiled. "I got the same letter." He lied.

It was then they saw them, they turned the corner it was the 11 man squad of the soccer players the sharks had just defeated. 

"YOU!" They shouted and ran upto and punched Shirou in the face and he went spralling. 

Dragon stood up. "Wait a minute noone beats up a star soccer player!" As he said that the others started to reach for them. Ran jumped out the way and Dragon fought back. Shirou was up and getting pummelled by the enemy team. As the punches hit Shirou was sure he saw a flash of indigo light but he couldn't be sure.

So Shirou Dragon and Ranmaria stayed trying to fight off 11 guys, without backup they were sure to fail.


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2011)

*Kei*

She saw a chance to run when the bell rung, the boy left her. Kei frowned at herself, was she coming off cold yet again? She sighed as she walked out the class, how could she do this to herself? Did she scare him away? Kei shook her head, kid should have been strong like her father and strong like her! A Kisaki woman needed friends that are able to be strong with her along side her!

"Yep keep telling yourself that Kei.."she said to herself, she was now outside...

She bit her lip, no tears, she was a solider! Before she moved something caught her off guard...

_Arff!!_

Kei looked down and saw a puppy!


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

Ryuuji was running towards the field, during the game he had the need of going to the restroom like 10 minutes before the game end; when he was going back to the field he felt something hitting his head from behind, when he turned to see what it was he saw nothing but a paper airplane on the floor of the hall just in front of him. Looking at it carefully he noticed that it was bent in a way that he could read part of something that was written there.

"Was this what hit me?"he wondered as he took the airplane and noticed the word "please" and "field", Ryu immediately unfolded the paper until it ended as a crumpled sheet, though the message was clear.

_*Ryuuji Hiruma

I know about something funny that will happen 
in the soccer field after the match of today ends 
I would like you to be there please. 
I bet it will be interesting for you*_

As soon as he read it, Ryu rushed towards the field where when he arrived he saw a fight that to be serious didn´t look too fair, apparently three members of the same school as him were fighting the whole soccer team that was defeated"Hey! that´s not fair!"he said frowning a little though he didn´t get upset. Getting near of one of the guys he punched him in the face and then kicked  him in the gut to make him fall back, though he didn´t noticed a little Indigo flash that appeared just for a short moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2011)

*Trowa Maxwell | A Fight Eh?
Wave Beach Soccer Pitch*

Trowa sat and watched the game with little interest; his mind was focused on the letter he had gotten in his locker. He had a really uncomfortable feeling in the pit of his stomach as he kept thinking about “that night”. He really did try to get into the flow of the game; Noa was next to him cheering as the Sharks took care of business. Heero was just going through the motions though, he wanted the game to end as fast as possible, and it was 90 minutes of hell as far as he was concerned. Before long it was over, the Sharks won and Noa screamed and jumped so much Trowa couldn’t help but chuckle slightly at his bulbous friend. He thought the fat boy was going to have a heart attack as he sang the praises of Shirou Yagami. Trowa felt bad for that kid, Shirou, his parents were almost taken from him today. It was a horrible thing losing you’re family, it was a fate that Heero didn’t wish on anyone.

“Hey Noa I have to meet someone so go start collecting money and if anyone gives you a problem tell them that "Denkou Ougi" is not in the mood to fuck around today. I’ll rain hell on anyone who doesn’t give us our shares. You understand?” Noa nodded and saw the look in Trowa’s eye it wasn’t the usual calming look, it was like something in him was lit ablaze. He looked at his friend and saw that he was clutching something hidden in his denim jacket.

“Ok Trowa, take it easy buddy. I’ll get the money no problems, ok?” Trowa didn’t answer him but Noa knew it was best to leave.

Trowa watched the pitch intently as people started to leave, everyone except Dragon, Shirou, and Ran. Soon the team that the Sharks had just beaten was surrounding them and Trowa knew what was about to happen. He continued to watch as the 11 guys were pummeling his three classmates and soon another of his classmates joined the fray, taking out one of the 11 fighters. It still wasn’t a fair fight and honestly he was pissed about other things, specifically the letter. He began to run down the bleachers using his great balance he didn’t lose speed at all. He reached the battlefield and spun one of the soccer hooligans around, the other boy responded by aiming a chop at Trowa’s head but he leaned backward and the blow went over him. Trowa returned to the upright position and was greeted by a fist from the soccer hooligan. A flash of indigo occurred as the fist met his cheek, but he couldn’t be sure.

“That was good kid now it’s my turn.” The kid went in for another haymaker, but Trowa caught his fist and reared back his own.

*POW*

Heero hit the hooligan with all of his might right in the jaw. The kid went down like a ton of bricks. Trowa reached into his jacket once more and produced a whip. He lashed the ground with the whip.

*CRACK*

“Who wants some?” Trowa began to swing the whip wildly in front of him ready for whoever else wanted a piece of him.

*POW*

Trowa got knocked in the face again, their was just too many of them for him to sustain any sort of momentum.


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2011)

*Kei
Unleashing the Thorn Queen*

She smiled as she leaned down to try to pet the puppy, but as soon as she did someone kicked the puppy sending it flying. Kei needed some time to register the fact as she turned her head to see the puppy land in some bushes. Some stupid...WORTHLESS....Fool just crossed path with the thorn queen and they didn't even know it...

They laughed and laughed as the thorn of the beautiful rose began to react

"Hahahahah!!! that what you get!? going to cry!?" they asked, Kei eyes dashed between the guys, three or more....

She heard the whimpering of the puppy and Kei grabbed the closest one arm and twisted it so badly that he went to the ground gasping for relief....

"I won't be the one who going to cry...."she simply stated coldly,"But you surely are...."

With that she slammed her foot into the twisted arm, the other began to slowly back away...But it was too late..

The Thorn Queen was awaken


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 15, 2011)

*Adrian*

He sat at the top seat of the bleachers, leaning forward with his wooden sword resting against his shoulder, "Where the hell are these punks? I can't wait here all day just because they want a spanking."

It was just then he spotted several members of the opposing soccer team rushing into a fight with two of the soccer players and a cheer leader. He simply rolled his eyes, unamused. 

"I guess I could use a little warm up, though this whole thing is pretty much gona' be a warm up for me," he shrugs and slowly makes his way down the steps of the bleachers.

As he gets closer he spots that one of the Sharks was Yagami, and he was getting pounded pretty bad. Though he really didn't like any of the jocks he could tell that Yagami wasn't your average jock, and he definitely didn't deserve the beating he was receiving.

He pushes off the railing of the bleachers and lands on the pitch, and with a quick spin to avoid an incoming opponent he slams his sword into the man hitting Shirou. The attack was definitely strong enough to break a few ribs but the man simply stumbled back a bit, holding his side.

Beneath his hand was a bit of indigo flame that Adrian didn't catch, "Do any of you fools happen to know where your kendo club is? I'm supposed to be kicking their asses right now and I really hate running late."

There was no response, just an angry charge by one of the men. Adrian stabbed his blade into the ground and then pushed off of it to gain some height. As he reached his peak he slammed his foot into the attacker's face, sending him back.


----------



## tgre (Feb 15, 2011)

_Ah, freedom never tasted so good..._

Tune walked onto the football field, oblivious to his surroundings as he was lighting up his cigarette.

He looked ahead and saw an enormous scuffle take place on the field, _"... isn't there anywhere I can get some peace and quiet around here?"_ He looked left and right and was surprised to see that there were no teachers, no other students... it was as if this raging fight was going on and everyone else in the school didn't have a clue.

Tune shrugged, and turned away, _"Not my business. If people want an excuse to grab at each others' asses... well, there are escorts for that sort of thing."_ Tune gazed up at the sky, lost in thought at the different escorts he had paid for, _"Ahh, there was Angela, oh she knew this neat little trick with her tongue, oh and Beth, body like a racehorse... can't forget Kita though, her hands-"_

*WHAM*

Something like a glowing Indigo fist collided with the side of Tune's head and Tune was sent stumbling back. Stars started rolling around the inside of his head and he was using his might not to black out.

_"ARGH FUCK, WHAT WAS THAT FOR?!"_ Tune yelled, the cigarette somehow still dangling from his mouth, _"I never wanted to be in this stupid grab-ass tournament you fellas are having here anyway!"_

He looked beyond the field's fence and saw that three of the other team were blocking his way out, he started making his way into the center.

He immediately noticed Shirou Yagami, the man of the hour, the guy that just had his house blown up next to two other people he didn't know and another guy swinging around a massive bamboo kendo sword.

He looked at Shirou Yagami who was taking a beating and the kendo kid swing away with ease and knock back one dude by stepping on his face. Tune grinned through his cut lip and yelled out to Shirou and his three companions:

_"So who's girlfriend of this fuggos did you sleep with to get the entire opponent team this pissed at you?!"_ Shirou only looked on at surprise as Tune inhaled his cigarette through his cut lip and wiped his shiny brow with the back of his crumpled suit sleeve.

He was never an exceptional fighter, and God knows his lungs could use a bit of air aside from all that smoke... but who was Tune to deny a good old fashioned brawl?

He picked up a baseball bat which one of the other team members had dropped, _"It's never a fight until someone brings out the baseball bat. And boys, I've got the baseball bat so let's get this started."_


----------



## dark0 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Wave beach shark's Quarter-Back:* Hiruma Yoichi

Hiruma started his day LATE in the morning to the sound of his alarm, he had a man to meet. Tasuki of the soccer team needed to get the game burner and files to Hiruma so he could work up some profit. The last class was math, Fuck math, Who ever even uses it. Hiruma was too smart for it anyway, he gets all his books free and only does homework for grades. All the teachers mark him present for class, and he has the principle in the bag because of the video Hiruma filmed of him and his friends drunkenly rambling about how tiny their pretentious penises are and how hicks should drive their gas-guzzlers off a cliff and do the earth a favor. So many liberals in California, or at least that was the stereotype. *I can't be bothered to look into people's hearts or whatever... So tired.*

Hiruma cooked up some breakfast. Eggs, bacon and apples. He would eat the protein at home then finish the apples on the go. He had to be at the football game soon and if he stretched when he got there he would be in top just-woken condition. He quickly threw on a pair of black pants and a black and purple button-up shirt. He tied the flaming red laces of his shoes and packed up the usual items, paintball gun, hot-sauce, threat-notebook, blah blah blah. Life was boring. But a smile came to his face as he stepped out of the elevator and into the bustling lobby. He was at the top, no one could take him down, he was diplomatic, fierce, DEVILISH. He picked up speed, gliding into a brisk agile walk as he slid around each of the hotel's customers. He finally bit into his apple and accelerated down the street's hill taking the long way to school.

Hiruma passed the streetcars and people as they all fell back into the wind behind him. Running was such a free experience, but he thought of Tasuki and his sport of soccer, Hiruma's eyes sharpened as he envisioned his sport and the solemn and stationary position behind his linemen. No one could break through the middle of that line. Driving a wedge for the quarterback to move in was one of the most effective strategies, you could gain a few yards by yourself or hand it off to a lineman, and going for a long pass right there in front of the enemy's wall was a thrilling experience, getting the goods past right in front of that broken opposition was very satisfying. But the best thing was confusing the shit out of anyone who tried reading you. So many options does combat offer. Hiruma sighed off his fatigue from the short run and took his time getting into the locker-room where tasuki's team should be cooling off from the game. He didn't even make his universal 'be early by 10 minutes clause'. *“Should have gotten up earlier.”* Hiruma laughed.

It seemed like there was a commotion going down on the field.. *“HAHA a shuffle!”* Hiruma laughed whilst sporting a devilish smile. He quickly ran off into the fray checking his surroundings. Tasuki wasn't here, Hiruma would have to find him later. His battle tactics were not to get cornered. So he ran up to a group of guys that were on the outskirts of the crowd and filled them with paint until one clip was gone from his first pistol. That should hold them back a bit for now.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kei*

She snapped back into reality as soon as she heard the man below her scream in pain, the others were being pissed. When she took a step back, that when they knew. That was all for show and Kei didn't waste no time, she headed for the puppy who was still wounded! She grabbed him and with three jocks who probably didn't kno how to control their hormones...

If they caught her it was going to be bad....

She ran all the way to the gym, they were still right behind her. Even though she was a Kisaki female, she was still a....female...She saw a basketball holder and she tipped it down the basket balls rolled on the floor tripping some of them up! Her goal was across the gym, another door that opened to the other side...

Once she got there she tried to push and pull the door but she couldn't open it!

It was locked!!!

"Hahahha!" one of the guys laughed, it was close and that what made Kei heart sneaked

She placed her back to the door and clutched the puppy tightly, he couldn't get hurt! No more! Just that he was too weak!! Kei slide to the floor as the rest of the three guys surrounded her, she closed her eyes tightly and braced for impact of a punch..


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Daisuke ?Duo? Maxwell | The Shinigami Comes out to Play
*
_?I?ve finally found him? that person? I get to see my little brother again. The only person I have left._?

*?Shut the fuck up. You have me. We, the three of us, can be a family again just like the old days at the circus.?*

?No the investigator told me he had a good life now with a good family. We don?t need to add onto his problems. I just want to see him, I just miss him. I wish we could go back.?

_*?You?re a pussy Daisuke. You?re afraid he can?t accept us but he?s our brother and blood is blood.? *_

This was the dichotomy of Daisuke Maxwell fractured mind playing out internally as he approached Wave Beach High. Him and his ?alter? Duo were arguing once more. As he approached something caught his eye, it was a pretty girl petting a puppy. He gave an awkward smile and at that moment three guys approached one punting the puppy away from the girl. Daisuke felt the anger swell in him.

_*?ARE YOU JUST GOING TO STAND THERE!!! That?s it I?m tagging in you god damn pussy!!? *_The voice in Daisuke?s head screamed. His awkward smile faded and was now replaced by one of mischievous malice. He slowly began to creep up as the girl began to assault the boy who kicked the dog. He stopped for a second and watched the brutality the girl showed. Duo was a brutal guy himself and was shocked that a female could be almost as badass as he was. Soon it seemed like she became a different person and she began to run away with the three guys following after her. 

_*?This could get interesting??*_ Duo ran after them but considering the fact that lateral speed wasn?t his forte it took him a bit to catch up as he ran into the gym after them. Duo ran at the three jocks once they were in sight. His foot steps tipping them off that someone else had entered the gym. 

?Hey fuck faces come get a taste of the Shinigami!!? Duo cackled with mad laughter as the jocks turned their attention to him. Their leader motioning for one of them to handle the so called ?Shinigami?. His follower nodded and began to run at Duo aiming a haymaker at his face. Duo sidestepped him and grabbed his arm pulling?

*SLAM*

He flipped the jock over and drove him into the ground. Duo then proceeded to drive his elbow into the fallen jocks diaphragm to knock the wind out of. He look up at the boy?s friends and then proceeded to unleash his fury on the fallen jocks face punching him over and over again, cackling with madness.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kei*

She was getting ready for an incoming punch, her eyes shut closed and the puppy cradled deeply within her arms. For a second she thought she was suppose to be feeling full on pain but she heard someone scream and when she looked up, someone was protecting her! The leader of the gang was trying to get him but he was completely out of it, like he enjoyed the thrill of the fight...

She smiled a bit but then shook her head and frowned when the other two escaped running for their lives as the boy began to beat the living shit out of the other one, placing the puppy down Kei ran to the boy, she grabbed one of his arms and held on to it tightly!

"That is enough!"she yelled into his ears, looking at his eyes with her deep blue ones,"Please....Stop...."

She said it was almost as if it was a kind command...


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Daisuke “Duo” Maxwell | "Princess"*

Duo continued his assault on the jock and then felt a tug on his arm and for a second he saw indigo. He turned around and looked to see Kei trying to get him to stop. Duo’s features softened and his fist unclenched, Daisuke had regained control of himself. He looked down at the jock and saw the damage Duo had done; he had bloodied the kid pretty badly. A trip to the hospital was probably in the cards for the guy and that meant trouble for Daisuke if the cops got involved.

“Oh my god… I’m so sorry…” Daisuke got his first real good look at Kei she was pretty and gentle looking sort of like a princess. He felt even worse letting Duo take control and showing that side of himself to someone like her.

_*"Stop apologizing you god damn chump. I swear to god you have no backbone we did a good thing we saved her from getting raped! Were you going to let that guy get off without paying. What kind of man are you?"*_ Duo berated Daisuke in his mind but Daisuke didn't care about what Duo thought he felt bad about upsetting the pretty princess girl.

“I really didn’t mean to princess…I just wanted to help you and they looked like they were going to do something bad to you. It was the same look one of my other “parents” had and I didn’t want them to hurt you…I should go. I don’t want to get in trouble and I need to find my little brother.” Daisuke looked at Kei with true remorse for Duo’s actions he was essentially just like an overgrown toddler.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kei
*

She smiled when he finally stopped the dude below him was as good as gone and Kei was happy. That bastard didn't deserve to see the light of day but at the same time it was very foolish of her to let it continue. Kei checked his pulse, he was still alive and breathing, maybe knocked out for a minute but he was still good. Kei almost wanted to slam her heel into his throat...

But she held back on the desire...


“I really didn’t mean to princess…I just wanted to help you and they looked like they were going to do something bad to you. It was the same look one of my other “parents” had and I didn’t want them to hurt you…I should go. I don’t want to get in trouble and I need to find my little brother.” 

Princess? Kei blushed and gave him a swift punch in the gut! No one has ever called her princess except her father and even then she felt weird but even weirder when a complete stranger was doing it, she looked away blushing

"My name is Kei Kisaki..."she said,"And I would like to thank you for your actions.."

She shook her head, she was being to formal, and so she tried again, but this time like that boy Ryuuji

"Thank you! For saving me!"her face was completely red as she turned back around to grab the puppy who now seemed okay...

She grabbed the back of the boy's shirt,"You....Will stay with me a bit longer?"she asked,"I can handle one boy but...I can't handle many and it would be nice if I can take something on with a partner...I mean I don't even know you yet and you are a complete stranger yet...Just...

Kei began to ramble trying to find the right words


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Daisuke “Duo” Maxwell | Partners*

Daisuke was taking aback by the sudden intrusion of Kei’s fist on his abdominal area and he didn’t really know what to think of it. But he made her face red, which really showed as it contrasted against her skin tone and hair. He had embarrassed the girl so perhaps he deserved the punch.

*“Fiesty little bitch isn’t she I like her. Let me out I wanna have a crack at her!!"*Daisuke ignored Duo and continued to introduce himself.

“My name is Daisuke Maxwell…I guess I could stay with you until I find my little brother, well he’s really my twin brother but I’m 3 minutes older than him.” Daisuke smiled with a child like exuberance. The girl was kind of awkward it reminded him of him and it made him happy. He wasn’t good with people and knowing there was someone else like that was comforting.

“So Kei Kisaki we’re partners, ok? I’ll protect you like a knight and you can be the princess. But once I find Trowa then we’ll all play together. You’d like my brother he’s a really cool guy. So no more stranger talk alright Kei Kisaki? Let’s go find him and I’ll help you if those guys come back.” Daisuke smiled innocently at the girl as he put his hand out for a shake.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kei*

“So Kei Kisaki we’re partners, ok? I’ll protect you like a knight and you can be the princess. But once I find Trowa then we’ll all play together. You’d like my brother he’s a really cool guy. So no more stranger talk alright Kei Kisaki? Let’s go find him and I’ll help you if those guys come back.”  he told her

Kei nodded her head,"Partners...Yes..."

She blushed even more when he took out his hands, she gently placed her hands in his. Yet she felt something weird about him, something that she didn't feel with the others of this school. Maybe Ryuuji, but that was it, something lurked inside of this boy. Kei moved closer to him as she looked around...

She looked up at him when she realized he said he had a younger brother or more likely twin brother.

"I have a younger brother."she smiled, taking out her rose pendant and opening it up she showed him a picture of a white haired boy with the same color eyes as hers,"He is 5 years younger than me but acts so mature.."

She laughed slightly, but it was more like a giggle,"I hope you see your brother."she told him thinking about her owns


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Daisuke| Card Tricks and Trowa*

Daisuke smiled as Kei showed him her little brother. This was new to him this girl was someone he could relate to. Daisuke was a pretty awkward guy so he was happy to meet someone that was like him. She even had a little brother as well, which made him happy to know. Maybe they could all play together once he found Trowa. That’s what he would do introduce his brother to his new partner.

“Well Kei Keisaki I haven’t seen my brother for a couple of years. The bad people killed our parents and then social services split us up and gave us new parents. I’ve had a bunch of different mom and dads though and different houses. I’ve been all over from Vegas, to Wyoming, I even had a mom and dad from Oregon. The mom and dad in Vegas made me play a lot of card games though. I’m really good at cards!! Wanna see I can do a bunch of tricks…hmm… lets look for Trowa and I’ll do tricks while walking!! Staying still and doing it is too easy see.” Daisuke took out a deck of cards and threw the deck from hand to hand, the cards all landing in a neat pile each time. He was essentially juggling a deck of cards and doing it smoothly.

“Do you know my brother!?!?! He’s Trowa Maxwell and he’s a student here? My little brother’s the best I tell ya. We’re all gonna have fun together Kei Kisaki.” Daisuke was like a kid on a sugar rush darting from topic to topic but he was excited. He liked Kei she was nice to him and not many people were nice to him.

*“Oh brother… he makes one friend and acts like a child on a fucking sugar rush for fucks sake.”*


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

*Kei*

She listened intently to his story, he almost seemed like a child to her but at the same time innocent. Kei remembered back when he almost smashed the other kids head in to the pavement how could he change up so fast? First a crazy person and than someone who didn't seem to have a care in the world but for his brother. Kei took note even though he didn't say it

Was that he was an orphan and that he was in and out, so maybe that was the reason for such a personality hit?

When he asked about his brother Kei could do nothing but shake her head,

"I am sorry, but I am kind of new to this school see my family moved here from Osaka.."she explained,"Hmm maybe if we asked around we could find someone?"

She took note on how happy he was and she didn't want to be mean and trash it so she just gave him a warm smile

"Yes...I would highly enjoy 'fun' with your little brother."she told him


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Daisuke "Duo" Maxwell|A Slight Slip Up*

“Oh man…I tracked him down with one of those private investigator guys. I miss my brother a lot… he’s the only family I’ve got left.” Daisuke’s tone switched to a more somber one as he stopped juggling cards.

“Still he wouldn’t want me to be upset and just knowing he’s nearby and I don’t have to be alone anymore makes me feel better.”

*“You’re never alone you stupid idiot. I’ve been protecting you for years so watch how you talk. I may get offended!!”* Duo screamed in Daisuke’s head. He hated when Daisuke talked like that it hurt his feelings and when his feelings were hurt someone else had to get hurt…

“You moved from Osaka? That’s pretty cool though. Hmm… well I mean I don’t know anyone and I don’t even go to this high school. If I stick around for a few days I’m sure I’ll find my brother. He’s a show off you know one of those super flashy kind of guys. He won’t be hard to spot at all. I’m sure of it. Lets get out of here that guy bleeding on the ground is starting to bother me. I can’t believe how badly Duo beat him.Let's go Kei Kisaki!” Daisuke began to juggle again as he led the way out of the gym.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

He kept fighting, as if some kind of game was going on right there though  he has received some good hits in his face and upper body, a little trail of blood coming out from his mouth as he was trying to breath normally, these guy were tough in some way. Stepping aside to dodge a fist coming from one of the guys Ryuuji stuck his foot with the opponent´s feet to knock him down.

"Anyway why are all these guys fighting?"he asked, he entered the fight just because he thought that all those people against only a few was unfair but really didn´t know the reason for the fight.

Suddenly one of the boys there caught him from behind as a new one who apparently ahd one of his legs in pain, went close to him and began to hit Ryuuji in the gut. After some punches that left Ryuuji breathing uneasily, he got tired of it and as soon as the guys tried t take a break, he kicked the injured leg of the one who was punching him and then hadbutted the one that was holding him. After that Hiruma took the head of the guy with the hurt leg and made his head go down enough to land a knee in his face.

"Man, that hurt"the grren-haired guy said touching his stomach trying to recover completely his breath.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2011)

Marshall Law

He had been hanging out on the sub's bench during the game, he had one of those days where he couldn't be bothered to play and so he didn't. It had been an easy game for the Sharks, but he focused mostly on Ranmaria and Maxima. Their behaviour didn't seem different, but he would see how it would turn out after the game. Being the kind to be fashionably late, he showed up sometime later but what he stumbled upon wasn't anything like he expected. 

A battle royal between his fellow students versus some other peers he didn't recognize, seeing as he didn't pay much attention to the soccer game, he didn't recognize them as being from the opposing team. It didn't occur to him to join in, until he saw that girls were in the middle of the brawl as well. In particular he noticed Ran and Maxima, the latter wasn't as much fighting as she was trying to keep people from pounding on each other but she was taking some hits in the process.

An arrogant bastard or not, smacking girls around didn't sit well with him and so he charged straight into the fight. With the charge reminescent of a stampeding bull he pushed trough towards the center where he eventually sacked on random opponent. But this is where his lack of real combat skills became apparent. With sheer size and strength he was a force t be reckoned when these attributes were maximized trough his sheer speed but now that he was stationary he was no more impressing than any other kid with no real combat skills. 

Within seconds the football player was lost in this ocean of flailing arms and legs, just swinging around at anything within range while trying his hardest stay on his feet while getting pummeled by the many opponents within this chaos.

Dio Di Decedere

He had been following the frenzy from afar, he had been lured her with the promise of revealing the secrets of that mysterious book he had in his posession but was too catious to carelessly accept such an invite and had been staking out the meeting before hand. After witnessing the chaos that broke out, his first instinct was a tactical retreat but that inner voice of his managed to convince him otherwise. The voice that spoke in the name of the lord, it was confident in the fact that Dio's place was here but Dio being the sneaky weasel that he was, didn't just jump in head first.

No, after gaining weaponry in the form of a baseball club that he picked up from a nearby equipment room, he stealthily made his way towards an opponent who was preoccupied with pummeling some other student. Like the backstabber that Dio was, he proceeded to start beating on the unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Serp (Feb 16, 2011)

Alex had joined the group and started to fight off some of Platina's constructs.

But then Platina decided it was enough. The main member of the attacking team changed his face and body to become Platina once more.

The other enemies vanished in a wisp of indigo smoke.

"Don't worry your pain is only an illusion made from illusionary fighters." The pain vanished from the people.

"You have all fought well, but not well enough. If this was real you would be dying or dead now. And it will happen soon."

"Platina?" Shirou asked wearily.

"Yes Shirou, and all of you who came and fought. There is a man named Adam from a different dimension who will kill you all for who you were or just for being in his way. It is upto you if you will fight against him."

Dragon laughed "You have got to be joking."

Platina narrowed her eyes. "Oh really Sora." She clicked her fingers and another construct appeared. It was Sora from the first world. 
"_Sora Manjoume, Sky flame weilder, Husband to Ran Okajima, Leader of the Varia. Called the Dragon of the Vongola." _
This Sora was older than Dragon was now, but it was cleary the same guy, thick with muscle and poweful.

Dragon decided to shut up and the construct vanished. Platina started talking again.
"All you here have the potential to save your friends and family. If you spark your inner flame and weild your dying will."

"Im still confused." Shirou spoke up.

"Shirou from these people here you must choose your guardians your generals. They will help you through the trails to come. I regret to inform you that the Vongola have turned their back on you, so you will need as much help as you can get."

"These guys?" Shirous said look back at them, some he knew and others he didn't.

"My friends I know I brought some of you here under false pretneses but it was for the best. If you want knowledge and power beyond your little world stronger than those guys I conjured then join us. Apart from the 7 main spots we also need strong people like you Dragon to hold the group together." She didnt want to make the same mistake she did last time with Sora.

"There are seven flames types." She opned her hands and displayed them using mist flame. "Each one based on the weather and each with different traits and effects. And Different people gain different ones. One of each is needed for harmony. Now if any of you have questions to ask me ask me now and if you accept your training in knowlegde and combat will begin as soon as."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2011)

*Trowa Maxwell| Vongola?
*
Trowa couldn't believe his eyes as the opposing soccer team poofed into indigo smoke. The pain of getting punched in the face was magically gone as well. Everything was some kind of crazy Tom Cruise voodoo doll magic. Trowa listened to the talk of other worlds and of Adam... Was this the person who killed his parents? Trowa continued to listen as the woman put that obnoxious asshole, Dragon, in his place but at the same time he his focus could only be diverted for so long. He let the woman finish talking about dying wills and flames and all of the other stuff. It was intriguing but it wasn't why he came here, but then she said something he remembered from his past. The name Vongola... Trowa didn't know why but he remembered that name from his past. He decided from that moment on he was going to stick around. This was the closest he had ever gotten to answers even if it wasn't quite the directness he was looking for.

"Look lady you invited me here under false pretenses, but I'd be lying if I said this didn't peak my interest. Count me in I guess. This is the most interesting thing to happen around these parts in quite a while. I want to see how it plays out.Plus I need the soccer ace good and healthy, it'd be bad for business if he got injured fighting this Adam guy." Trowa nodded at Shirou letting the kid know he had his support.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

The guy seemed not to understand what was happening at all, the soccer team that they were fighting was already gone in indigo smoke and his wounds also got healed. Actually he didn´t even understood a shit about what Platina explained. Other worlds? Flames? Strength? he was lost in this whole conversation but the fact that he did not understand anything was what made him to be calm. It was something sure that he wanted to become strong, actually he thinks that all the men would like to be strong. He took a step forward.

"mmm...this...I don´t understand at all but you said I can be strong right?"he said with a naive smile"Will it keep me from visiting my mother during the week? if not of course count me in, it sounds funny"he said and crossed his hands behind his head"Also I wasn´t called here through lies, the note said that i would see something interesting and this is interesting, i want to know how you did those guys".


----------



## tgre (Feb 17, 2011)

_"Haha."_

Everyone turned around and looked at Tune.

_"Hahaha!"_ Tune started laughing, _"So you use some smoke and mirror voodoo trick and you ask us to fight in some messed up war in an alternate dimension while showing that asshat-"_ he pointed at Sora, _"-visions of what he looks like after he's banged a few birds in the future?!"_

*"Tuneft Pioggia, son of Baal Pioggia. Also known as the "Lightning Rod of Venice", I never met your father, but he's a friend of the Vongola and a very talented man"* Platina said, almost sycophantically, *"Would you like to see your future self?"*

Tune grinned, _"My father is somewhere in hiding in the backstreets of Florence right now crazy lady. You may have convinced all these other idiots that they're in some grand conspiracy to stop this "Adam" kid, but I ain't buying it until-"_ Tune took out a cigarette and lit it with the other hand in two fluid motions _"-until I get some hard evidence._"

*"Why are you so calm?"
*
_"Wh-what?!"_ Platina caught Tune by surprise, he was expecting a tumult of responses but not this.

*"Would you like me to tell you the signifying attribute with people who have accepted the flame of Rain into their hearts?"* Platina asked, challengingly.

Tune grinned and shrugged, _"You know what screw it,"_ he smiled wider, _"if everyone else wants to play along with what you're saying... I might as well get some kicks out of this as well_", he paused and grinned even wider,_ "Oh and lady-"_ Platina looked at Tune expectingly, _"-heh, I'd love some of what you're smoking, because I still think this is all crazy."_

Platina paused for a few seconds and looked enigmatically at Tune,* "I can assure you that in a few moments, you'll be singing a different tune."*

Tune said nothing but continued to exhale the plume of grey smoke through his dark lips. The ghost of a grin still imprinted on his olive-skinned visage.

*"Anyone else have any questions or queries?"* Platina asked.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Hiruma Yoichi*

Soon after he shot up a few boys they disappeared in a puff of smoke. It was all a setup. Really should have woke up earlier... Hiruma muttered with a confused frown. He didn't get to fight, but it would appear that something interesting is happening, also a mysterious power appears, One that can make lies into reality. Hiruma thought, *?I NEED to learn that.?*

The chick made an announcement and hiruma soon replied. Training for something would be fun. He might have to exert some effort and spark his motivation. And he needed to get close to this mysterious power. *I'll join! These illusions are the most interesting things I've ever seen. Only a fool would deny this grand adventure.*


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2011)

*Lyon Orwell*

Lyon had been hit in the gut by the higher ranked member of their gang. As usual he didn't feel all that bothered with it. As the pain from his nose was still very much annoying. Lyon sat on the bench below Kopa and the girl he was with. Along with the other two members, they watched the soccer game.

Lyon was surprised that he actually enjoyed the game. Mid-way through Kopa tried to get a little too friendly with the girl he was with. This caused her to leave a red hand mark on his face and leave. In the aftermath, Kopa only called her a 'bitch' as he rubbed the handprint on his cheek. Lyon snickered to himself after seeing this.

"It's time to get to work," Kopa said with a smirk after the game was over. The gang they were in, Skill-Out, usually ganged up on athletes who had more talent than them. Kopa was planning to do that right about now. However, they noticed a fight started to break out between the other teams. "Hey, what are those dumbasses doing? That's our job! Tch, well less work for us if their going to beat the crap out of each other" Kopa would have just sat back and let it continue, until he noticed something.

There was a rather good-looking girl getting into the fight, from what they heard her name was Kei. "..Hey, idiot!" Kopa budged Lyon from behind with his foot. "See that girl over there? I want you to protect her from those guys and afterwords say 'It was Kopa-san who ordered me to help you' when that happens you can leave the rest to me. Got it?" Kopa ordered Lyon who gave a rather annoyed look at this. Lyon stood uup from his seat and began to go down, however Kopa rushed him and kicked him off of the stands.

"Ouch!" Lyon landed on the ground harshly near the fight. Thankfully, his already injured nose didn't hit the ground. After falling like that, he had already lost and didn't feel like getting up. Soon after the fight was over and the other team disappeared into a mist. "What the hell?" Lyon said as he looked at the group while still laying on the ground.

He was able to listen to a bit of what the woman said. He had forgot most of what she had said, but there was one interesting one that she said. "Vongola?" the blond with the band-aid on his nose muttered.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2011)

Marshall Law

While the jock could not deny that some otherwordly shit had taken place this day, but he still didn't quite particularly care for all of this. "What's in it for me?"Was his question to Platina. "I mean it sounds pretty cool and all, but for what reason should I be bothered to help Shirou here." He didn't have anythng against Shirou, in fact he was one of the few guys he got along with but he didn't really saw him or pretty much anyone else here on school as an friend.

"Marshall Law, despite your name you have no counterpart on the world that I came from." There was another Vongola guardian in that dimension with that name, but in this world the family tree diverged at some point in resulting in this difference. He was at best otherworldly and distantly related to that other Marshall Law. "But there is something I could offer to you, the chance to discover why your father retired at such an early age, and the chance to finally step out of your father's shadow, for without unlocking the potential of your Dying Will Flame you will never be able to do so."

This piqued Marshall's interest, the whole dimension and defeating this Adam guy had nothing to do with him, but if it was true what she was implying, than Marshall would go along with it for now.

Maxima Forza

The red head was following all of this with interest, it seemed so uncanny but she was excited nonetheless. She had never pictured herself in a life like that, but the possibility of living a free life like that with the ability to overcome all that life throws at you trough use of your own power. This was too great of a chance to pass up. 

"I-I accept, I guess."She answered nervously."I'm curious as to what my life had been in that other world." She hoped this would prod Platina to show her that other Maxima Forza and Platina caught up on that hint.

"The Maxima Forza of my world was a headstrong and powerfull mafia boss, who eventually married Shin Yagami, effectively doubling the strength of the Vongola and Forza families." Maxi looked at Shirou, confused about this Shin Yagami character Platina mentioned. "You could say that the Shin Yagami of this world would be Shirou here."

Maxima blushed a little, it almost felt as if this practically meant like she was destined the marry Shirou. Perhaps not something she would be that strongly against, many years from now though, but still it was a bit embarrassing.

Dio Di Decadere

Dio listened with great interest, this was why he had to be present at this moment, he didn't quite yet know what the prize would be but he damn sure knew he just hit the jackpot here with these guys and their miracle like abilities. 

"I'd humbly accept your training miss, I feel this is what I'm destined to become." Platina was a bit on guard with this one, he looked so much like the fiercely loyal Dio Di Verde but he had a certain air about him. Not just like there was more to him, but something about his auro that she could just about sense, as if something mysterious was hiding inside of it just out of reach.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2011)

Platina smiled. 
"Its good that we are all in attendace. And better still that some of you are willing to join the fight."
 
Platina looked around her 6 Paths allowed her to read thier flame types  all apart from Alex. She gazed over him slowly and he met her gaze.  Something was off about that child, his aura battling hers to the point  if she couldn't see him she wouldnt know he was there. 

"Well you guys fought against a group of  large thugs all by yourself, but I wish to propose you split into the  groups your hearts favour and face the face of those who came before and  along side."

Everyone was confused this time. "Thus will  help to awaken your inner flame, and the choose 7 after this will be  taught further how to manifest it in the open world. Even if you do not  wish to help us, I beg you to unlock yourselves for your own good. Fight  and unlock Like for Like."

Platina closed her eyes and thought of the strongest memories she could  muster. This was harder than common thugs to summon these correctly she  would need to use most of her dying will and if she wanted it to be real  she would borrow some from the other side.

She clapped her hands and a wave of multi-coloured fire rose outwards. And seven figures now stood on the pitch. 
"For those who feel the shower of the rain, Kiya Assame is your judge." Platina looked towards Tune first. All the rain types felt drawn to her. Kiyas blonde hair swinging and swords to hand.

"For he who has the light of the sun Sanae Hanekoma is your judge and for the wild storm Kenzo Hanabishi." Sanae and Kenzo's avatars stood waiting.

"The Cloud and the Mist, thick and full, your judges are Oressa Mortis and Gabri."
Oressa's rifle in hand and Gabri held his hands palms up open. 

"The thunder as it strikes fast. Ran Okajima." Ranmarias eyes  jumped out of her head as she spotted her alternate. They were the same  yet different. And yet she kept walking towards her all the same.

"Ranmaria!" Dragon shouted. "It's ok Sora." They both said at the same time before facing each other and smiling.

Platina smiled and looked at Shirou, Sora and other sky types. "Now I will reveal the sky, the leader of the Vongola, my pupil and friend... Shin Yagami."

Shin stepped out and looked at Shirou, Platina had borrwed the minds of  the other guardians and was bringing them through to help her but it  would leave her drained for days afterwards but it was worth it. But  this was the true Shin in a younger body yes, but Shin all the same,  looking at the boy that was his brother, and look alike they did.

"Shin?" Shirou asked.

Shin nodded. "My brother I never had, it is a pleasure meeting you here and now and I shall be your judge as well as Sora's." He said nodding to Dragon, stealing a glance at Maxima he winked

Shirou nodded. "Yes. I must fight you?"

"Yes but fight not to win for winning but fight for the passion and will to protect with your dying breath that is dying will."

Shirou nodded and looked towards the other sky types. "You guys ready." He said and then looked to the other flame types anf how they had circled around their judges.

Gabri then rose his voice. "Any basic weapon you  think of will come to you, blades, armour, sticks as long as it has not  mechanics in it I shall provide for the test."

Platina smiled "Now begin!" And the  judges took the battle at once, swords swinging, bullets flying and  blasts of light so potent it was like a fireworks display, whether or  not the children had decided if they would join in.

This was more important that they knew by using so many flames in that  one area would start of the awakening not only of Vongola flames but of  all flames, friend or foe and those who learned of them now and here  would be key players in the game.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2011)

Marshall Law, Maxima Forza, Dio Di Decadere

The three were al following the next bit with amazement, sure they had seen those Mist constructs before but these were on a whole other level, even these newbies here could feel that.

"For he who has the light of the sun Sanae Hanekoma is your judge and for the wild storm Kenzo Hanabishi." Sanae and Kenzo's avatars stood waiting

Maxi could feel that this Storm avatar was the one for her, so like the others who felt that same sensation as her, she stepped forward. She looked this Storm guardian over, this dark haired individual intimidated her. One look was enough to tell you this swordsman wasn't one to mess with, and here she was, a cheerleader that had some fencing lessons pitted against this illusionary mafia general. She swallowed hard as he looked around to see how the others were grouped.

"The Cloud and the Mist, thick and full, your judges are Oressa Mortis and Gabri."
Oressa's rifle in hand and Gabri held his hands palms up open. 

Dio stepped towards this Gabri character, while wondering how this all would play out. He had no real fighting experience, he barely held his own before with a bat in hand and surprise on his side. He was getting a bit nervous but decided to tough it out, if he could learn to create these apparitions this Platina was creating, there would be limitless opportunities for him.

The thunder as it strikes fast. Ran Okajima." Ranmarias eyes jumped out of her head as she spotted her alternate. They were the same yet different. And yet she kept walking towards her all the same.

Marshall joined Ran, the Ran of this world that is, and approached the Ran of that other world. He grinned while looking at the former Ran. He figured this could be fun, just a shame Maxi wasn't sorted in this group as well. 

Platina smiled and looked at Shirou, Sora and other sky types. "Now I will reveal the sky, the leader of the Vongola, my pupil and friend... Shin Yagami." 

Upon hearing this Maxi glanced over this Shin Yagami, the man that married her otherself. The aura and presence this man radiated made it all too obvious for Maxi to see why her otherself had chosen this man to be her husband. It Shirou would become anything like him, he'd sure make a suitable husband for the highly selective Miss Forza.

They were told they should imagine their weapons, beofre being told to begin.
Maxi imagined the one weapon that came to mind, a rapier appeared in her hands.

For the other two candidates these choice for a weapon was more difficult, neither of the two had substantial fighting experience to begin with, but their experience with weapons were even less. So they just went with their gut on this, imagining what a suitable weapon could be for them. In the end two similar weapons came out. 

The spear was the first thing that came to Dio's mind, seeing as the Spear of Destiny was the first mental image that come up when he thought of an weapon. It suited him, he felt, it was also nice that a lengthy weapon like this meant he'd be less likely to get hurt.

Marshall had some more difficulty, the only things he could think of were things that didn't suit him or that he didn't know what to do with, to be honest he felt like any kind of weapon wasn't suited for him and that he could do fine without it. Eventually he settled on a lance, after a nickname he had been for his playing style as an American Football player. And so he chose for a lance, derived from the Lightning Lancer, for his quick speed and his rapid one armed strikes he made before tackling or defended the ball with.

When they were given the signal to start, they all dove into the fray head first, giving it their all.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2011)

*Adrian Faith*

The young kendo swordsman grasped the dog tag around his neck as Platina spoke, "Heh, bet you never did anything like this big bro..." he wasn't too sure about this whole ordeal though, the main problem was he'd have to work with this group of morons. He really didn't like any of them, not that he liked anyone in this school, but this bunch was filled with some of the dumbest of the dumb in his opinion.

"So you're saying, if I help out the Foot Fairy over there," he says, motioning towards Shirou, "I'll get to face off against some pretty strong guys?"

Platina eyed Adrian, "Yes, the Mafia world is filled with the most skilled swordsmen from all over the world," this sparked Adrian's interest. With no one but a bunch of middle school amateurs he had never been challenged by anyone, and this seemed like his best bet, "Alright, I'll give this a shot."

Moments later Platina summoned 7 new people, none of them really interested him until he spotted some guy covered in tattoos. He was wearing a leather jacket while the majority of the others were dressed more formally, but the most noticeable feature was the sword strapped to his back, "Him," he says, pointing his wooden sword towards the man, "I'm fighting him."

"Kenzo Hanabishi, Guardian of the Storm," Platina informs him, "You can only face off against Guardians of your-" she pauses, how could she have missed it, a strong aura of storm flames could be felt within him.

"I'll take things over from here," Kenzo says, stepping forward, "I think you'll be wanting something a bit more serious than that little stick," he motions over towards Gabri who quickly transforms Adrian's sword into an actual katana.

It sinks down a bit before Adrian adjusts to the new weight of the weapon, "Little stick? Maybe I was wrong, you clearly don't know a damn thing about swords," Kenzo smirks, "Well why don't you teach me kid."

Adrian dashes forward, he ducks down low before swinging upward with all of his might, it was more difficult to wield the new katana but he'd get used to it. In one fluid motion Kenzo draws his katana from his back and pins down Adrian's blade before it can make contact.

"What?" Adrian freed his blade and leaped back, "Lucky block..." he dismisses it as such and then goes in for another try. 

He unleashes a wave of attacks that Kenzo blocks one after another, "Hm, you're more skilled than I was your age," with one mighty upward slash he knocks Adrian's next attack off it's target, "Then again I had never picked up a sword before when I was your age," he says with a roll of his eyes.

Adrian grits his teeth, he had never felt this, he was used to simple victories, maybe the occasional challenge when he would take on multiple opponents, but this was one guy. One guy that he just couldn't get through.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2011)

*Ryu*
Platina closed her eyes and thought of the strongest memories she could muster.
She clapped her hands and a wave of multi-coloured fire rose outwards. And seven figures now stood on the pitch. 

"For those who feel the shower of the rain, Kiya Assame is your judge." Platina looked towards Tune first. All the rain types felt drawn to her. Kiyas blonde hair swinging and swords to hand. Ryuuji just felt something inside him when he saw the woman that appeared in front of them, by Platina´s word her name was Kiya Assame, instantly he walked near of her as something was attracting him to the girl; the green haired boy looked at the swords being hold by her and realized that he had to fight.

The first thing he thought was that a fight usually should be in the same or at least similar conditions as the opponent so the only thing that he was able to think about in that moment was something sharp that could cut. Then in his hands appeared a pair of twin blades, one of them white and the other black.


"I don´t know how to use these but i guess I can learn"he said calm and the looked at Kiya"Then what are we supposed to do?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2011)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *Daisuke "Duo" Maxwell|A Slight Slip Up*
> 
> ?Oh man?I tracked him down with one of those private investigator guys. I miss my brother a lot? he?s the only family I?ve got left.? Daisuke?s tone switched to a more somber one as he stopped juggling cards.
> 
> ...



* Kei Kisaki
The Thorn Queen Knight *

She listened and listened, this boy really wanted to see his brother again. And Kei couldn?t help but find that cute?She stared forever at the boy as they left the gym, how could someone be so cute! He had a little brother complex, Kei was completely squealing like a little girl inside her head but outside she just squeezed his hand a little tighter..

She placed her head on his arm as they walked?

?You will never be alone??she smiled, ?Because you have your Princess??


Kei blushed, ?I mean you called me a princess and you called yourself a knight! So it only natural that we will always be by each other side??


Kei was blushing and embarrassed so badly that she began to hold his hand tighter and tighter, only he would know how much pain would be coursing though his hand right about now. She listened more as he talked about someone named Dou and how he was the one who saved her?

?Dou?? she repeated as they finally walked out of the gym and was greeted with the coldness of the air, ??Was he the one?.Who??


ROAWRRRR

Kei jumped into Daisuke arms when she heard that painful screech, turning around it was nothing but a black cat. She looked closely, did it have purple eyes. It made one painful screech before hoping off to the bushes?Kei couldn?t help but feel weird after that encounter with the cat because that cat?.

That cat looked like it was going to tear her apart?.

---

The black cat with purple eyes scaled building with ease, more naturally and easily than his brothers and sisters. The moon was full as he hopped one last time on a building and landed gracefully on the tallest building in San Francisco. He licked his paws and stared at the moon for a minute, his ruffled fur got on his nerves until he felt a presences of another?.

A woman with long red hair was now standing behind him and then even more came, one after another each one had a powerful threaten aura?

?So you saw her?? the woman with the red hair asked

The cat turned around and smiled, ?Of course, it seemed our princess found one of her loyal knights.? the cat smiled

The woman with red hair, ?She needs to meet more?Which one to be exact??


The cat smiled, ?My future predecessor of course??


----------



## tgre (Feb 17, 2011)

Tune looked on as Kiya Asasame beckoned him to come closer so she could judge the guardians of the Rain, the green haired boy almost immediately materialized two blades out of thin air and Tune knew that this was no cheap parlor trick.

"I don´t know how to use these but i guess I can learn" he said calm and the looked at Kiya "Then what are we supposed to do?"

_"Okay then... how about I envision... a gun?!"_ Tune closed his eyes and thought of a gun, he opened his eyes and nothing was in his hands,_ "Drats- how about a-"_ He looked over at the kid called Marshall Law, he had materialized a huge spear out of nowhere, _"- spear!"_ He closed his eyes and opened but nothing came... but he could feel something sharp.

He looked at Kiya and the green haired kid, both had two blades and were staring at Tune, waiting for something to happen.

_"A sword?!"_ Tune looked down and felt the tranquil blue flames wash over his hands and he looked down to find a nosada, a japanese long sword, jet black with a dark blue hilt, laying in his hands.

Tune let out a low whistle, _"Sweet."_ The sword didn't fell heavy in his hands at all, despite being almost 3/4 of his size, _"Now how the heck am I supposed to carry this around?"_

Kiya and Ryuuji looked on as Tune unsheathed the long sword.

_"So what do we do now?"
_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2011)

"Hooo We came in late but it sure looks interesting around here!" A voice shouts in the distance. "Will you be quiet, i can't believe i was late because of you.. my pride is broken...." Another voice calls. "Oi! If you didn't want to be late you shouldn't have fought with me!" One man had silvery white hair, the other brilliant dirty blond. *"Grrrr.....*" The two get into each others faces, lightning can be seen sparking between their glares. 

"Alright! First one to defeat their judge is the winner!" The dirty blond haired man shouts. "Fine with me." The silver haired man smirks. "The names Enzo! I'll be kickin your ass.......... Sandal dude!!!!" Sanae looked over at Enzo. "Oh?" He smirked a bit. "Boy, you should really work on your insults." He smirked a little bit. "I'm kind of glad though, it didn't seem like there was going to be anyone else to stand up to me at this rate." 

Sanae's clenched his fists together. "Now come on Enzo, Show me your world." 

The silver haired man shook his head. "Thunder girl, what's your name? I feel drawn to you. Though you appear to have your hands full already, i'll be sure to end the fight quickly for you." He took a bow. "My name is Takeshi, Please, die!" Takeshi reached into his shirt and threw a few needles from it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2011)

*Daisuke “Duo” Maxwell | The Knight and the Shinigami
Outside the Gym*

Daisuke had a perpetual smile on his face and it grew broader as he felt Kei’s eyes on him. He would usually feel awkward and let Duo out to deal with the person, but Kei was his “partner”, no she corrected him she was his “princess” now. She put her head on his arm and he patted it. She told him he didn’t have to be alone anymore and that made him feel better than the girl probably even realized. He wasn’t going to let anything happen to her no matter what from this moment on.  Then she said his name, “Duo”, and he knew he had stepped into it. He didn’t want his princess to know that her knight had a dark side, but the conversation was interrupted as she jumped into his arms. There was a cat with very strange eyes glaring at Kei. 

*“I don’t like that fur ball Daisuke. You feel it right? Its not normal…stay on you’re guard and prepare to let me out.” *

Daisuke was inclined to agree with Duo and that usually never happened. The crisis was however averted as the cat jumped into the bushes.

“Princess…I really want to find Trowa but weird stuff keeps happening and people keep trying to hurt you. Let’s go somewhere safe for right now and I’ll look for my brother later.” Little did Daisuke know his brother wasn’t far off, a battle that would have ramifications for him and his princess…
----
*Trowa Maxwell|Let the Games Begin
Soccer Pitch*

Trowa couldn't believe his eyes as Platina began to create new Mist Constructs. These guys were different from the simple thugs she conjured before; they had a way more powerful aura. You didn't have to have this Dying Will thing to know that, it was obvious from the onset.

He glanced at all the guardians and have them the once over. The minute he saw her he knew she was the one.

"Thunder as it strikes fast, Ran Okajima."

He moved over towards her grouping and was struck immediately by how uncanny the resemblance between the Ran of his world and the Ran of the other. The Other Ran carried herself differently; she didn't radiate the same cold calculating bitch vibes and thus did not seem as interesting as her counterpart.

"I have a weapon already, but the whip's thong has lost some density. It was my father's and it doesn't have the same lash it use to back in the day. Fix it up for me Ran-chan?" She nodded and proceeded to make his request a reality as the whip looked as good as the first day it was used. Trowa lashed the ground and was satisfied with the resounding crack his lash produced. He looked over the other guys that had joined the Thunder guardian fight, well it was more like a brawl with there being three others in the group. Ran and Marshall Law he knew from school, Law worried him a bit. The guy's reputation preceded him. On the gridiron he was a force to be reckoned and would probably get looks from some Division one colleges for his athleticism, speed, and strength. Trowa smirked he loved a challenge. He looked at Ran and she was a very good acrobat in her own right, but he couldn't help but think he was better. Then there was the wild card a new guy who had just appeared, his name was Takeshi and he instructed Other Ran to die.

"I guess that's the cue to start then, here I go!!" Trowa swung his whip above his head then brought it down aiming to lash Ran in the abdominal in conjunction with Takeshi's needles.


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki
Meeting with a Teacher?*

Kei smiled as she clutched his hand tighter and thought about how much craziest went down in one day. She met the school playboy, annoying as hell, she almost tripped down the stairs and broke a bone, she watched a puppy get kicked, broke a boy arm so badly to the point he probably wasn't going to use it again in, ran away from a group of men, and then met her knight...

Kei smiled,"Today....Was interesting..."she thought out loud

But then he said something about people keep trying to hurt her and she pouted...

"I-I-I can take care of myself!"she yelled, not really meaning it,"I was just out numbered last time!"

She blushed and then turned away letting go of his hand,"Go find your brother, I can walk some where by myself, not everything out to get me..."

And with that she stormed off into the night, she didn't really know where she was going. Her father dropped her off this morning to school, it wasn't long before she got jumbled up with no where to go, she turned around and didn't see Daisuke behind her...She bit her lip and kept walking..

Who would follow her, she acted like a child....

Kei didn't like the dark so she began to run and run until she was underneath a street light, she would have to find a telephone booth somewhere...This was San Fransisco, there should have been phones every where...

Kei was about to move again when she saw a girl, she had a nice uniform on and had long black hair.

"Um...Hello!!!"she called out, the girl looked up even though she didn't look a day older than 18, her face seemed that of an adult

Kei began to reach out to her until she notice dark hair passed her...

"You shouldn't have left your Knight..."the voice said, Kei quickly turned around and the owner of the black hair was gone and she turned back and saw the girl was gone...

Kei looked around, panicking, until she felt a breath on the back of her neck...

"Your future and his are entwined..."the voice said,"Your destiny has been decided...Now face it.."

Kei screamed and slammed her fist behind her, but she ended up punching a gate...She was so scared....

So scared...

She dropped to her knees...

"Daisuke....Dou....Whoever..."she mumbled,"Help..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2011)

*Daisuke| Ghosts n’ Stuff?*

Daisuke might have been inclined to listen to his princess, but Duo did not like being told what to do, in fact he hated it more than anything. He was inclined to follow her home and do the exact opposite just because that was the kind of rebellious fellow he was. He also felt like the girl had hurt Daisuke’s feelings, which meant she needed to be paid back.

*“Listen Daisuke let me out and I’ll keep her safe. That girl is an idiot!!! She almost got attacked twice and I know you feel it too. Something bad is going on around that girl even if she’s too much of a dumb shit to admit it. That cat…it’s bothering me.”*

_“Fine Duo but don’t you dare get caught… Princess will be mad and she won’t want me to be her knight, then I’ll be all alone again until I find Trowa. Plus I want him to meet my new friend.” _Daisuke ceded over control of his body to Duo. He began to tail Kei, making sure to blend in with his surrounding so as to not be seen. He had a really uneasy feeling that he couldn’t shake. There was something foreboding and ominous about that cat they saw earlier. Kei turned around as he was following her causing him to dive for cover behind a trashcan, and then she began to run rather abruptly. The girl had good instincts, as it was weird that there were no streetlights in San Francisco save one up ahead where she stopped.

*“Enough is enough Daisuke… I’m going right up to that little bitch and telling her we’re going to take her home whether she likes it or not.” *

As he approached he saw Kei talking to a dark haired girl in a uniform. She was a bit older than both of them from the looks of it, but he couldn’t hear exactly what was being said. Using the shadows and moving stealthily he got closer. The girl was talking about knights and destinies intertwining, really new age bullshit that didn’t make a difference to Duo, but Daisuke listened with wonder. The girl then did a weird disappearing act that had both sides of the boy with their mouths agape. Duo decided it was time to spring into action. He ran over towards Kei as she fell to her knees.

“Kei Kisaki get the fuck up and get out of here!!!” Duo roared at the girl as he ran to the scene with his fist raised. He wasn’t sure what he was fighting if it was a ghost or witch or whatever, but he was going to pound it with his fist.


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki
Awaken The Queen...Start A Rebellion?*

"Dou!?"she asked as she got up, Daisuke was much sweeter but she was glad to take company of the other personality,"I am sor-----Ahhh!!!"

Kei felt a painful tug on her hair, Kei stopped running to Dou and fell down. Her hands reaching out to the person who had her hair, the person gave it another tug before Kei let out another painful scream! Tears began to run down her eyes as she looked up to see the girl who was messing with her early. 

"Please....Please stop..."Kei begged as she clutched her hair and was trying to get it out of the woman hand.

"You are my successor? Was I this weak?"the woman asked, even though she didn't look a day over 18, Kei could tell she was older than putting on...

"Of course not Milady~"a voice purred,"You cried more if I remember right."

Kei looked back and saw a man coming up, he had the same eyes as the cat. She shivered, she just wanted to be with Daisuke again! She sliently repeated sorry over and over and over again, if she didn't see him again...

"That is not funny Jake..."the woman frowned

Jake just smiled as he was now by the side of Kei and the woman

"My darling Rose, how can I not remember the day we met?"Jake asked,"So cute your tears were and I would say your successor is a little warrior at heat...Look...She not even begging for her knight to save her..."

Rose look down and gave Kei hair another yank which caused Kei to let another painful scream.

Jake shook his head,"You know....As a Knight...Your Princess should never get hurt."he smiled,"I guess this means you are not cut out to protect her...Now watch princess...Your failure of a knight is going to die here..."

Kei eyes widen,"DAISUKE! DOU!"she yelled,"RUN PLEASE!!"

---
Jake:

Rose:


----------



## Chronos (Feb 18, 2011)

*Charles Vermilion*

Night time is already has already started it's ascent. The moon was blocked by the clouds that covered the sky and a soothing cool breeze to top it of. Yes, this is what this boy though was peace. A wealthy boy that stood on the balcony out side his room. He stood there with a dull look clearly written across his face, looking at the distance city that was in front of him. The boy was calm and relaxing lost in the silence the surrounded the area, peace and quiet. This is what he loved the most. 

"Master Charles. Your food will be prepared in a second. Could you please join your mother down stairs?"

A young woman entered his room and walked towards the balcony bowing her head towards the young man. He looked back and walked towards the main as he grabbed her by her chin and gently lifted her up, making eye contact with her for a second. Seeing her flustered face he quickly led go of and started walking away.

"Thank you. You are dismissed."

She quickly bowed once again and left the room as quickly as she could. Charles never liked it when people bowed to him so he usually did that do people who did. Including his maids. He sighed at her reaction and walked inside his room. He closed the window behind him along with the curtains. He grabbed his katana with was laying on his bed and place it on a small table next to him. Once again the door was opened, this time two maids were present. The one from before and another one that shared almost the same characteristic as the other.

"Master Charles. I'm terribly sorry for what my sister did it's just..."

"It matters little. Just don't bow to me again. Dismissed."

They both nodded and left the room he walked behind them for awhile after taking a small turn towards the dining area. There his mother sat waiting elegantly for him.

"Ah, there you are my son. You know you shouldn't keep a woman waiting."

"I am sorry mother. It was my mistake. I humbly apologies. Shall we begin?"

He mother elegantly nodded as the maid brought a multitude of food towards them. Mostly imported from all around the world. He always though that they putted to much effort into this things, but did are as much as to make them stop.

"So Charles, are you all prepared to travel around the world?"

"Yes, mother. I have packed everything I wanted and the essential for this trip. Are you sure you are not coming along? I would love for you to join me."Charles said, though his emotionless expression did not help his cause. His mother on the other hand could read him like a children book.

"I'm afraid that I have more important things to take care of my son."

Charles had already finished his food and excused himself from the table. Bowing to him mother and kissing her forehead. He continued to his room where he would enjoy his solitude one more.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2011)

*Duo Maxwell| The Shinigami Attacks
*
Duo gave Jake the once over and spat in the direction of the man’s feet as he cracked his knuckles. He then began to laugh, and laugh hard, his eyes actually started tearingup a little from his mad laughter.

“HAHAHAHAHA!! I don’t know what’s funnier you calling that prissy little bitch a princess or telling me I’m going to die. I’m protecting the girl in place of her real “knight” he’s a pussy just like you. I'm Duo Maxwell the Shinigami.” Duo spat at the guy’s feet again this time making sure he got his shoes. 

“I don’t know who you two are but you give me bad vibes. The girl is under our protection and for every hair you pluck from her head is another orifice I make you bleed from!!” Duo sprang into action aiming a right hook at Jake’s face.

“How unbecoming of a knight to attack with a fist!!” Jake put up his elbow to stop the blow then proceeded to thrust his palm into Duo’s throat, his trachea to be precise. Duo’s yelp of pain was trapped within as he felt like he was about gag. 

“You are an insufferable little tramp. The first strike was to shut you up. Your decorum leaves a lot to be desired monsieur Maxwell.”  Jake spun his body around at a faster velocity than Duo could even keep up with as he aimed a sweeping leg kick at Duo’s legs causing the boy to fall over. 

“You are uncouth and unworthy at this point. To imagine you as my successor, that makes me laugh!!” Jake slammed his fist into the soft part of Duo’s stomach eliciting a scream of pain from the boy.

“You have been weighed and measured monsieur Maxwell. You have been found wanting.” He turned to Kei Kisaki this time.

“This is who you pick to be a knight? Some street trash with a fractured mind? Milady you are so above this cur. You are royalty and royalty does not consort with little worthless mutts who got abandoned like street trash!!” Jake bought his foot up then down driving his heel into Duo’s ribcage. 

“AHHH!!” Duo screamed out in pain once more as the “Knight” prepared to kick him again.

“Submit to me you’re title of “Knight” monsieur Maxwell.”

_*“Duo get up!!! You have to protect the princess!! I didn’t put you in control to just watch her get hurt. Now get the fuck up!!!*_”

As Jake brought his foot down once more on Duo he caught his foot.
“The Shinigami doesn’t even know what the word “submit” means!” Jake looked down at the boy in anger, then smiled menacingly at the boy.

“Very well then I will break you!!” Jake brought his leg up once more but this time he aimed to bring it down on Duo’s skull.


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki// The Awaken Thorn Queen*

Kei, she couldn't watch! She just couldn't! She closed her eyes but she felt a tugged on her hair making her eyes just pop back open in pain. Kei looked at Rose who was looking at the battle between the two 'knights. It was a painful battle to watch, Kei didn't want to see Dou get hurt! She didn't want this!? Why was all these things happening to her!?

She closed her eyes once more to try to stop the tears, but Rose just yanked her hair so she could watch...

"Your knight is battling for you...To try to protect you..."she said,"And yet you close your eyes to block out the sight..."

Kei shook her head,"We just met today! I don't even know what you are talking about!"she yelled at Rose

Rose look down,"You have a future and everything can change once you realize your true self...I am doing the same thing the previous queen did to me..."Rose said

"I am just a high schooler!"Kei yelled

Rose shook her head,"No...You are a Princess...A Queen in the making..."

Kei head jolted when she heard Dou screams, she wanted to protect him but Rose just yanked pulling her back.

Jake was smiling as he turned to her,
?This is who you pick to be a knight? Some street trash with a fractured mind? Milady you are so above this cur. You are royalty and royalty does not consort with little worthless mutts who got abandoned like street trash!!? he said before continuing with the on slaughter of Dou and Daisuke

_Stop_
Another punch
_Stop..._
Another kick
_Please...Stop hurting him..._
Another scream coming from Dou

_You have the power to protect him...He has the power to protect you...NOW AWAKEN THORN QUEEN!_

With the last hit,"STOPPPP!!!!!"Kei screamed, turning around quickly she bit into Rose's arms, Rose frowned and let her hair go

Kei rushed to Dou and took the hit on her back from Jake...Her eyes were feirce...Pure hatred and malice was coming from the young girl as she clutched Dou tighter into her arms..Jake backed away smiling...

"She has awaken?"Jake turned to Rose

"She is now 'The Thorn Queen' and my successor.."Rose smiled only making Kei clutch Dou tighter

"Your knight fought...Well? Milday don't you think he should get a reward?"Jake asked

Kei looked down at Dou/Daisuke, her eyes warm as she looked at him...He fought so hard..So long...Kei began to tear up...

"Dou...Daisuke.."she began,"Stay with me..."

And with that she gave him a small kiss on the lips, Jake smiled...

"Gardino Guardian of the Mist....Has been choosen."Jake said, he did a slight bow,"Welcome to the family.."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2011)

*Daisuke "Duo" Maxwell| Mark of the Guardian*

“Stupid girl… if we’re suppose to be you’re knights then you can’t go rushing in and protecting us it’s suppose to be the other way around.” Duo was shut up as Kei kissed him on the lips. He didn’t really know what to do in that moment; he was pretty dumbstruck by the event. His cheeks turned rosy red as she finished. An indigo light began to emanate on the side of his neck behind his ponytail. A warm feeling swept over his body like he was in front of a flame, as the light began to die down and a mark was present, no it was more like a crest. He wasn’t exactly sure what was going on but he liked the feeling, not to mention the kiss. Duo needed to rest however and decided to cede control back over to Daisuke.

“Hey princess I’m sorry…you told me not to follow you but I let Duo out because we were worried. Plus you said not for me not to follow you but not him.” Daisuke laughed a little bit feeling like he had gotten one over on Kei. He then started to blush realizing she was still on top of him.

“Princess I think you can get off of me now. That purple haired knight guy doesn’t seem like he wants to fight anymore.” They both blushed as she got up. Daisuke felt like a truck had flattened him when he moved to get up. Jake had really done a number on his other half. He looked at Rose and Jake quizzically; he wasn’t quite sure of what was happening.

“So we’re playing a game with knights and queens and princesses but I don’t know you guys. What exactly the rules of the game? I’m really good at games, but it’s not fair if we don’t know the rules. So tell Daisuke and Kei Kisaki what’s going on why don’t you?"


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki//Get Stronger*

Jake eye twitched,"Please watch you mouth round milady, you dirty mutt."he said but even though it was surrounded with pure malice he had a smile that was beautiful and kind.

When Kei got up, she grabbed Daisuke arm and held it tight. Her body tensed up and was ready to fight or run which ever or whatever, Kei was ready for it. Rose saw this and smiled, her cold demeanor was gone and was replaced with a nice smile of someone who was older and more experienced. Rose stepped forward and Kei flinched, it was a good response for something that just happened...

"Kei Kisaki...You are the next head of the Gardino Family.."she explained,"From the day you were born, you were chosen to become my successor, and your fate was intertwined with Daisuke or Dou...Maxwell...And many others." 

Kei looked confused,"Gardino Family?"

"A mafia family...My little princess."Jake smiled,"My Queen has been over the Gardino Family since she was 13, the queen is chosen when she is most ripe and ready to lead...Like a fruit...And she then bonds with her knights.."

Kei looked up at Daisuke, he was really destined to be with her? But something was harder to swallow, the mafia? And more importantly how did she give him that mark?

"It hard to swallow isn't it?"Rose asked,"But Kei Kisaki...You are the next Thorn Queen...And you will succeed me.."

Kei shook her head,"What if I don't want to?!"she yelled

Rose smiled,"Then every thing you cherish around you will die...That the fate of the Thorn Queen if she doesn't come home to Eden.."Rose smiled, even though it was hard to believe...Kei couldn't help but believe with the way Rose was looking at her

Jake smiled and snapped his figure, soon everyone of the previous Guardians appeared taking the side of Rose..

"These are the followers of the Rose...Each one of them strong and powerful to protect her...And her dreams..."Jake said,"We live for each other and we protect the ones we hold dear...Miss Kei..Please think about all of this, but at the same time think about your other knights...Soon something will be coming...Another family...And they will be after you..."

Jake then turned to Daisuke,"You have been blessed with the Thorn Queen gift...Which have awaken your own...That mark is just another way of saying...You need to get stronger."Jake said,"Now...Here a little hint, with that power you can summon a weapon of your choosing that will amplify your powers.."

Rose turned around as she was preparing to leave,"With each Knight comes greater strength..."Rose said,"And each time you recruit another knight...I'll come and explain things to you..."

Rose turned back around and smiled,"Take care of each other now.."she said and with a gust of wind they were gone...


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2011)

Ran the Judge.
Ranmaria watched her otherself with scrutiny. It was then that this guy called Takeshi appeared and ordered her to die. Ranmaria almost shouted out no, before she noticed the nails that the guy Takeshi had thrown at Ran were standing still. 
"Magnets? How do they work?" Ran laughed.

Trowa aimed his whip to attack Ran but in a crack of thunder she was gone, next to him. And kicked him in his back before backflipping away from the other targets. She still had to worry about Marshall and her other self.

"Come on guys, the storms no fun without the thunder!" She shouted as she released her thunder flames.

-----------
Kiya
Kiya looked at Ryuuji and Tune and smiled. SHe was beautiful to be hold and sexy with a sword and her blue leather jacket. She rose both her swords. Her main sword and the one she had taken from Regina's dead body.

"I'll take you both on at the same time." Kiya said. He burst from the ground leaving a trail of rain flames behind her circling the combatants and then moced in for the kill both swords drawn slashing mainly towards Tune but she was waiting for Ryuuji to counter so she waited.
--
Shin
Shirou looked at Dragon and then they looked back at Shin. SHin was yawning at them openly mocking them.
"Hey pay attention!" Dragon shouted.

"No" Shin responded. 

"Fine!" Dragon responded he summoned a spiked glove and ran towards shin to attack. Shin's leather shoes got a new shin to it and he jumped out of the way with a burst of sky flames.

Shirou watched and copied as Shin was busy with Dragon shirou had copied his shoes and was about to attack him from behind.
"Oh no, hyper intution!" Shin said as he punched Shirou so had in the stomach tears welled.

Platina was watching closing the judges were being too hard on the kids. She decided to make some changes.

"Ok kthe judges will not be allowed to use their flames for 3 minutes but then they will go all out. I suggest you awaken your inner flame and defeat them now."

Platina also noticed the kid with white hair was not drawn to any judge and when she looked at him again he only looked back at her with a smile. "I don't like him."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2011)

Marshall and the Thunder Candidates VS Ran 

"Come on guys, the storms no fun without the thunder!" She shouted as she released her thunder flames.

Platina announced that the guardians wouldn't be using those Flames anymore for 3 minutes, but Marshall paid it no mind, he didn't intend to let this last longer than 3 minutes anyway. Now that those morons were out of the way, he would finish this. An inherent flaw of Marshall was evident in everything he did, from sports to socializing, he would always take the most direct route and rely on his natural abilties to this as fast and overpowering as possible.

So a straight charge at Ran with his lance wasn't very surprising, when Ran noticed this, she cocked her head, she was among the fastest people in her realm but she was surprised to see that Marshall had that much natural speed for such a tall kid. But with her being in the same class as Shin, who dubbed the level of speed he could attain as "The world of Light", Marshall could as well be be crawling towards her because it would make as little difference as his full charge would do.

She let him come at her, than right before impact, the grin on Marshall's face was already there due to him thinking he would get a direct impact, she sidestepped the strike with a minimum of effort and thrust her palm at Marshall's chest with a similar amount of effort. No more was needed, Marshall being at full speed would provide enough momentum on it's own, and she was right as Marshall yelled out when the palm connected with his chest and crashed hard. The wind momentarily knocked out of him.

"If it isn't clear by now.....You guys won't even be able to touch me without working together."Ran stated.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2011)

*Adrian vs Kenzo...*

"I'm here too!" Maxima shouts.

"Eh? Who're you?" Adrian shakes his head, "Whatever," he rushes forward, "You can't just leave me out!" she shouts, rapier in hand.

Kenzo deflects Maxi's attack and then spins around and takes down Adrian with a hit of his hilt, sending him to the floor. Maxi continues to charge forward through, Kenzo swatting her piercing attacks one after another.

Adrian leaps up from the floor and begins adding his stabs into the mix up of attacks, _"Their teamwork is surprising impressive, they're both managing to attack without getting in each others way."_

While he observed their teamwork Maxi pierces upward, forcing Kenzo's katana into the air while Adrian drops down low with a spin and takes out his legs with the dull side of the blade.

Kenzo crashes to the floor and the two point their blades towards his neck, "Not bad you two, maybe you have what it takes to be Storm Guardians after all."

"This is no victory," Adrian says, stabbing his blade into the ground beside Kenzo's head, "I know that you weren't at full strength, and this chick interfered," he says motioning towards Maxi, "But you said there are a lot of strong swordsmen in the Mafia world right..."

Kenzo simply nods, "Alright then," he turns towards Platina, "I'm going to be Yagami's swordsman, understood?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Takeshi Vs Ran-

Takeshi had watched his needles stopped in mid air by the woman. "Thunder is electricity, thunder flames can generate magnetic fields then... interesting." Takeshi had monitored how the others had done against her and noticed the last thing she had said. "If it isn't clear by now.....You guys won't even be able to touch me without working together." Takeshi merely scoffed. 

"There is no way i will work those slower then me!" Takeshi darted forward, he knew that using his metal throwing weapons would do no good now... But if he could get into close quarters and get to her before she used her flame, he should be able to get her off guard. 

He reached into his jacket and grabbed a hold of six needles, three between each hand. Throwing the needles in his right hand from once side, quickly rolling across the ground and dashing in a different direction before throwing the needles in his other hand. "I'll have to close the gap quickly." With a quick right turn he jets towards his target. He carefully reaches into another pocket, inside his daggers.... "This will be quick and painless." He thinks to himself as he nears Ran.


Enzo Vs Sanae-

THWAM! Enzo's fist is blocked by Sanae's open palm. "My, My, you're kind of weak." Sanae smirked a little bit. "I'm just warming up." Enzo smirked and kicked Sanae's stomach, flipping backward and landing in a crouched position, then pushing off and launching himself forward, his leg lifts up and turns as he rises through the air and then, his leg comes down to heel drop Sanae. 

Sanae watches his leg come down, he reaches up and grabs Enzo's heel and then throws him to the side. "nngh..." Enzo puts his palm out in front of him and pushes off the ground, flipping onto his feet. "Damn it, I know i'm holding back but this guy hasn't even gotten serious yet." 

Enzo loosened up his muscles a bit and clenched his fists. "Alright, Playtime's over, time to get him serious!" Enzo rushes forward and throws a punch at Sanae. "Oh?" Sanae takes a step backwards. "I'll have to move for this one." Enzo smirked. "I made him take a step, alright!" He cocks his arm back and prepares to throw it forward. "ARA!!!" Enzo's fist makes contact with Sanae's chest... but, Enzo doesn't hear a groan or anything. 

"That was a nice try." Sanae's Knee comes up and pushes into Enzo's stomach, Enzo's body begins to fold forward, Sanae then reaches down and grabs Enzo's collar and brings him up, punching the poor kids gut once more, then kneeing his stomach and throwing him up into the air, as Enzo falls downward Sanae throws his arm back and uses a hay-maker punch to send Enzo rolling across the ground. 

"Nnngh..." Enzo coughs and tries to bring himself up, but his arms wont let him and he drops to the ground. "If you want to be the sun guardian, you need to use your own damage as a tool." Sanae held up his right arm and hit himself in the chest, then used his left arm to hit himself in the arm. He continued to beat on himself until he was very obviously bruised and possibly broken.

"I... i don't need... your pity...." Enzo coughed. "You're just trying to show me... you can damage yourself more then i can hurt you right!?" He shouts. "I don't have much time, so let me show you this one thing." Sanae closed his eyes and his flame poured out of his body.... The wound he made began to heal and close, his muscles began to expand, His body began to grow.... "The true power of the sun, MUSCLE REBIRTH!" 

Enzo's eyes widened. "Do not let your pain deter you!" Sanae grinned and took a fighting stance. "Come, show me, if you are worthy!" Enzo grunted and forced himself back up, his stomach was killing him... but Sanae was right, if he wanted to grow, if he wants to become strong, he has to work through the pain and force his body above and beyond it's limits. "HERE I COME YOU BASTARD!!!!" Enzo rushes forward once more. "Very good." Sanae smirked.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thunder Guardian Brawl

Trowa couldn’t help but cock an eyebrow as he saw the needles stop in mid-air. His astonishment only grew when he saw that Ran disappeared from his sight as he brought his whip down on her. He looked around before he felt the heel of her foot press into the small of his back, knocking him down. 

"Come on guys, the storms no fun without the thunder!" She shouted as she released her thunder flames.

It was then Platina announced that the guardians would have their flames turned off for a whole three minutes before being allowed to go all out. Marshall then proceeded to go at Ran with his lance, but he too failed to touch the girl. The other Ran was in complete control of the situation even without her powers. She then implored the three boys to work together, but that was met with Takeshi heading in with more of his needles. 

“Hmph… he’s an asshole.” Trowa wasn’t so inclined to work with him either but he could use the other boy’s attacks to his advantage. He looked at Marshal who had just gotten the wind knocked out of him.

“Well you heard Ran, I mean Other Ran. We need to attack her all at once and I’m not looking to get beat by a girl. So listen I’m going to move in on her and when you get a clear shot hit her hard.” Trowa darted off towards Other Ran; not wanting to take the direct approach he made numerous cuts as he sprinted at her to catch her off guard. Readying his whip he made sure he was closer than he was before and proceeded to unleash a flurry of lashes in Ran’s direction.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2011)

*Ryuuji vs Kiya*

Ryuuji saw how Kiya burst from the ground leaving a trail of strange blue flames behind her circling them both, tune and Ryu and then moved in to start her attack against them. Both swords drawn slashing mainly towards Tune. Apparently most of the attacks and more dangerous were going against Tune but anyway both of them were just defending themselves until now.

The green-haired boy stopped one of the swords using both of his blades by crossing them forming an X, then he strongly pushed forward making Kiya give a couple of steps backward. Ryuuji took this chance and went against her once again beginning to attack, even if he was younger, he was trying to use the fact that he was a guy as his advantage, trying to pass the judge´s defense by using most of his strength in each swing of the blades making her go back just a little.

In that moment Kiya took Ryuuji off guard, when she saw that he spaced out a little, the rain guardian launched a lunge at Ryuuji, who barely dodged, receiving a cut on his cheek. Instead of retreating, Hiruma used the blade in his left to raise Kiya´s arm and leave a blind spot, going for a cut to her stomach with the blade in his right though the woman was skilled enough to not see it as threat at all, and went for the kill with the sword in her left hand as well. Ryu was able to see it coming but wouldn´t be able to dodge at that speed, also due tot he size f the blades he had to get even closer to her to attack. The high schooler made his body spin in order to make his attack faster, leaving a nor important cut on Kiya´s upper clothes. The boy avoided part of the sword that way but the tip of the weapon was able to make an slight cut on his back which was already bleeding a little"Tsk...it hurts"he said making a little expression of pain. 

Ryuuji stepped back quickly"Man she was really going to kill me"he said and took a deep breath to regain his composure "Anyway this things are too short and kind of heavy...I need something light and longer if I want to even make scratch... i guess hehehe"the guy said and the laughed in a low tone just for him while rubbing his head. Then he let go the blades which disappeared in the same indigo smoke of before; probably it was silly but he thought at that moment that probably he would have a chance without the blades though when he looked at Kiya´s sword once again he thought about it again"I guess I´ll better use a sword" he said to himself.

" What´s up boy? already finished?"the Vongola Rain guardian said playfully"Hehehe not yet"he said smiling and remembering what that other woman said about the weapons, this time he had to get something that could give him a better chance. After a moment he opened his eyes and then two swords with arm in the form of a shark(?) and white blade appeared in his hands.


"Cool..."he said and looked at Kiya.


----------



## Serp (Feb 21, 2011)

The 3 Minutes.
----
The three minutes had started and the judges were free from flame power.

Ran was busy with her many willing thunder guardians in training, and had to use most of her speed to counter. 

Takeshi sent nails at her again she couldn't summon her forcefeild again so she simply ran. Ran was at terms with Shin even as children without flames. Where Shin's speed lay in the speed he could eventually reach if using his potential and flames being near lightspeed Ran's was the fact of velocity and accelaration she could reach her top speed of relativistic withoput any speeding up if she used her flame but without it, Ran was still super to hypersonic. The nails came and she ran towards Takeshi to avoid the nails, but even without her flame she could sense metal in the air and could feel his knife coming towards her. So she jumped backwards and flipped out of that threat. 

But she landed in the bulk of Marshall Law. And he gripped her hard. "The victory belongs to LAW!" He shouted. But Trowa jumped up and lashed his whip at Rans neck catching it around her neck without causing too much damage just enough to trap her. "Actually I think this is a Maxwell victory."

While all the while Ranmaria was just watching in awe, is this what she could become. Genetically she was the same, and this could happen. Yes.

Ran smiled. "You guys did it." She wished the weapons would dissolve but Marshall's meat amd Trowa's whip were real enough.

"I have thought long and hard about who will get this." She pulled off her Vongola ring. "And I have decided Trowa will fight Marshall to decide who wins this ring."
---------

Kiya was fighting Ryuuji and Tune and Ryuuji was taking things into this own hands and forcing Kiya back. He was using two swords and reminded her od the old days. Tune's long ass sword was also strangely scary as swords went.  But then Ryuuji took the battle to the next level and summoned shark themed swords.

"The pride of your school you where in your blades, like I wear the pride of my sport. The pitcher and the batter." he said tapping each sword in turn. Kiya had been using flames since she was 14 and was used to using them in battle. So now to fight without them she would have to go back to her roots. 

She raised both her swords and took her angle. This was one half the special technique she had learned with Kenzo the burning freezing beast. Her part being the freezing. She ran forward and swung her blades at Tune and Ryuuji. "The freezing beast" Withiut the flames it was just a sword strike but still a strong one. Tune held up his sword first and she shatter through it, it was still one steel shaft against two. 
But Ryuuji held with his two he had it in cross shaped and met Kiya head on.

"Good move boy." Kiya said.

"I will become the rain." He said and jumped back threw one of his blades over Kiya, dropped to his knee and skidded along the groud below her blades and caught the other one and pointed it at her back. "the rain falls everywhere."

Kiya dropped her swords and clapped. "You have earned this Ryuuji." as she rose her ring. 

-----------

Sirus was fighting Oressa. Oressa was shooting him with lazers, over and over again the first hit him but then he had to dodge them as she was pulling no punches. But when the flames became banned Oressa had to switch to real or rubber bullets and Sirus wouldn't allow that. The cloud flame was tied to growth and he would grow! 

The wooden sword he carried smashed into Oressa's rifle. And the splinters went everywhere. His sword was gone and Oressa laughed. "No weapon now."

Sirus smiled "I am to be the cloud, I am to grow." Orssa looked at the child and her eyes went wide. "Spina!?" Sirus paid her no mind and summoned a large staff, and swung it around to sweep the legs from under the stunned Oressa. She swore.

"Remember you one this by default."
----------

Enzo rushed towards Sanae, Sanae now without flames his body remained touch but not enhanced. Enzo needed not care he rushed with all his being, he was a comet a sun without a place.  "This is how we rock it in LA!" He shouted as he jumped up for a punch and slammed it down. 

Sanae raised his fist and met it head on the shockwaves radiated from the blast with Sanae standing over Enzo. "You have made the first step in expanding your world, with the contient of pain and defeat. Hopefully this is the passport to frienship and duty. Now go!" Sanae shouted before he punched Enzo again. With his ring in hand.

---
Shirou was busy fighting Shin. Shin was grounded now and very fast his legs were up and Dragon and Shirou had to fight at the same time to avoid themselves or the other being killed.

Shin raised his leg for a powerful kick and he expanded it outwards and Dragon jumped into it ctaching it and following it through its course minimising the damage. And as Shin was caught off guard Shirou punched him in his stomach. Shin walked back and raised his arms to defend against another of Shirou's punches, before Dragon attacked him from behind. Shin was focuing on Shirou too much and it would be the fall of him.

Shin got back up and began to hold dragon off. But it was no good, Sora of this world unlike the other Sora was an athlete in this world and without his greatest assest of flame enhanced speed Shin was still faster than them but he coukdn't world this good against two sky users he knew had great potential.

He ducked under Dragons strike and pushed him back and turned to Shirou. "Brother your time has come, prove to me who you..." As he said that a punch took him from the side of is head. Dragon was standing blood down his face and his armoured fist recoiling from where he hit Shin. "The thing about Dragon's is? We breathe fire." He said and he placed a foot on Shin's chest.

"Sneaky my Sora would never do that." Shin said.
"Well we are different huh."

"I guess, but you may have beaten me but my power belongs to Shirou." She said as he rose of th ground and held out his palm with the sky ring in it.
-------
Gabri was busy with his people in a dark bubble, he was showing them the power of the mist. WHen the bubble burst only Gabri remained. 
"The Mist guardian will show themselves soon enough, but first they must live the mist." He annouced to Platina.
----------
Adrian was facing Kenzo.
"Adrian tell me why you fight?" Kenzo asked.

"You fight well and good and I don't deny the storm is in you. But I must know what storm it is. The storm of the Vongola is fierce and wild it blows away all enemies and at its eye the family stays safe. Are you that storm. I fought to feed my family, to become stronger to save my friends."

Kenzo began to spin his sword. "Tell me! What is your stormfront!"

Adrian raised his sword and faced Kenzo and then they darted at each other, steel flying as Maxima watched. "My storm comes from the fact, I want to be me and me alone! I am my own stormlord!" he said as their swords clash, it was a storm of swords steel upon steel. 


"Become your own stormlord and fight many battles, but this is one you cannot win." Kenzo said as he jumped back a few times and spun in the air before coming down and smacking Adrian to the ground with the flat of his sword.

He held out his ring. "In time you will gow, and for that I have no doubt do not fail me."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2011)

It wasn’t the best teamwork in the world but everyone contributed in finally getting the Other Ran to submit. She was a speedy one to say the least, but Trowa managed to get his whip around her neck. As she announced he would fight Marshall for the title of Thunder Guardian he unwrapped his whip from around her neck and Marshall released her from his grip respectively. Trowa turned to face Marshall Law, his next opponent. He stared the boy down and sized him up. The boy was a natural-born athlete whose skill on the gridiron was renowned. The guy could probably go to a division one football program like USC or UCLA he was that talented. His stature really truly did belie his speed. He was going to be a daunting foe to say the least but Trowa was confident in his own abilities as well. Trowa Maxwell was highly athletic in his own right capable of agile movements and extraordinary acrobatic feats. His whip made him even more dangerous as a foe due to its range and despite not having a direct personal stake in the battle so to speak he wanted to win. He couldn’t explain it per say but all the things he witnessed in addition to the  talk of flames and dying will excited him, it seemed like this opportunity would alleviate the boredom that had taken a hold of his life. He hadn’t felt this invigorated in years, ever since he was adopted and left his traveling circus act he felt a restlessness that was now being satiated.

“Marshall Law we might have gone to a draw against the Other Ran but know that I’m coming at you with everything in my arsenal. I respect you’re abilities on the football field, hell you’re performances have won me a nice bit of money from betting on the Sharks. However Marshall this is not the gridiron and I fully intend to knock your oversized ass out!” Trowa yelled the last part at the other boy, he bore him no ill will but the contest had got his competitive juices flowing so to speak. 

Trowa did a series of backflips so to create some distance between him and Marshal as well as show off. There was now about twenty paces or so separating them.

“Prepare yourself because I’m coming at you with everything I got!!!” He cracked his whip on the turf in order to present a more menacing aura and then began his charge. He made multiple cuts along the grass so he wasn’t charging head on at Marshall. Once he was within range he lashed out at the football star with his weapon trying to wrap his whip around his leg so as to get him off balance and to the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 23, 2011)

Marshall "The future Thunderer" Law VS Trowa "The future Lightning Count" Maxwell

"I have thought long and hard about who will get this." She pulled off her Vongola ring. "And I have decided Trowa will fight Marshall to decide who wins this ring."

The two faced each other, not a single word was uttered by either for quite some time as they sized each other up.  Marshall had little interaction with this guy in the past, for that reason he knew very little about his opponent but the hardheaded Marshall had been taught a lesson in humility just a moment ago. For that reason he would not underestimate his next opponent, just look at how swiftly a woman had taken the great Marshall Law down, he'd be damned if he would get taken down twice in one day.

Now he would get serious, entering the "zone" to help him decide on his tactics. This was something the overconfident and underachieving rarely did, it only happened  during football matches when he faced an opponent he found worthy and that wasn't something that occur frequently. He thought back at what he saw during the battle with Ran, Trowe proved fast as well but unlike Marshall he was nimble as well. Together with his skilled and lightning fast wielding of that whip of his, he would make for a problematic opponent for direct approach minded Marshall.

He'd need to get close, so that he couldn't make use of his weapon and grab hold of that ballerina. As soon as he would get that to happen, the victory would be his.


“Marshall Law we might have gone to a draw against the Other Ran but know that I’m coming at you with everything in my arsenal. I respect you’re abilities on the football field, hell you’re performances have won me a nice bit of money from betting on the Sharks. However Marshall this is not the gridiron and I fully intend to knock your oversized ass out!” Trowa yelled the last part at the other boy, he bore him no ill will but the contest had got his competitive juices flowing so to speak.

Trowa did a series of backflips so to create some distance between him and Marshal as well as show off. There was now about twenty paces or so separating them.

Tension rose, the onlookers directed their gaze to Marshall after Trowe finished his impressive display of skill and agility. Trowa as well was curious as to what Marshall's response would be but Marshall only let out a highly anticlimactic "Whatever, let's get this over with and collect my prize." 

“Prepare yourself because I’m coming at you with everything I got!!!” Was Trowa's battlecry. He cracked his whip on the turf in order to present a more menacing aura and then began his charge. He made multiple cuts along the grass so he wasn’t charging head on at Marshall. Once he was within range he lashed out at the football star with his weapon trying to wrap his whip around his leg so as to get him off balance and to the ground. 

Marshall fought the urge to instinctively try to solve this with brute power, odds were that even if he would be able to overpower Trowa in an glorified tugging match, it would be impossible to do so with your leg roped up like that. Even the overconfident and prideful Marshall would have to admit that it was unlikely he could win that struggle. No, he had learned he had to be smarter than that, maximize his potential trough a combination of smarts, skills and his weapon.

He struggled to keep his balance, quickly solving the problem by jabbing his lance in the ground, close to the whip. Than with all of his power and both hands he grapped the whip and roped it around the grounded lance after some considerable effort.The increased leverage he got trough this made it a small task to pull Trowa towards him, the acrobat though quickly realized that he was disadvantaged like that and opted for an different approach, surprising Marshall.

Out of the blue, while Marshall was dragging Trowa towards him in an attempt to get hm close enough to finish him off, Trowa stopped pulling and rushed towards Marshall, making optimum use of the increased speed he got from Marshall tugging him towards him. This all happened  so fast, that Marshall could see it coming but knew his body would never be able to. For all of his lightning fast reflexes and amazing speed, he was still only human.

So in that window of time, where he noticed the strike coming and when it would finally land, a window of time that seemed like an eternity for someone with his reflexes, he mentally shrugged off this future blow. He would have to just take it, there was nothing he could do about it, instead he resolved focus on his own offensive move.

As all of this was taking place in Marshall's head, Trowa was charging at the football player with lightning fast speed and with impeccible timing he jumped up and landed a perfectly executed flying kick square on Marshall's jaw. The strike's damage was maximized trough the smart use of Marshall's own strength that Trowa used to accelerate his launch.

Just before the impact, Marshall braced himself, the first part of his own attack. Grabbed hold of the lance with both hands, and used the fact he was still connected to it trough the leg as well with the whip to keep his balance even after that devastating blow.

He pulled the lance out of the ground, just as Trowa landed and intended to put some distance between him and Marshall again, and completely ignored the whip that was still wrapped around his leg and started a charge where he put all of his might in. It was rare for him to go all out like this, but his desire to win and his anger at being humiliated now by this guy just moments after being humiliated by a woman, brought this out of him.

He gripped the lance and chucked it at close range towards Trowa's legs, forcing the acrobat to leap up in order to evade the weapon. This was what Marshall was hoping for, and with Trowa in the air and incapable of evading his attack, Marshall accelerated to unleash a variation of the spear tackle. He decided to stick to what he knew, he had no training or skill in handling a lance and so it should just be used as a tool and not as his weapon. No, his weapon was his body and football moves was his fighting style.

He collided into Trowa's chest with his head, taking him along for a ride for several steps  before dumping him on the ground. Marshall had some difficulty slowing down and turning around, so that he could continue his assualt and Trowa made use of this perfectly minimizing the damage by using his acrobatics to spin around so that he landed on his feet and not on his back like Marshall was aiming for and then tried to distance himself from the the hardheaded Marshall. A fact he was very aware of by now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Lightning Count v. The Thunderer*

Trowa couldn’t hide his smugness at landing the first decisive blow in the match up, flashing a shit-eating grin. However the moment of superiority quickly evaporated as Marshall chucked his spear at Trowa’s legs. The velocity and spin on the lance was something fierce forcing Trowa to take to the air in order to dodge. He failed to notice Marshall close in on his guard until it was too late.

“Fu…” Was all he could get out as he was gored by the football star and taken for a rather unpleasant ride. He felt like a ten-ton hammer had just hit his sternum. It was a textbook gridiron tackle as he went through Trowa like he was a wall. The wind was completely knocked out of him and his breathing much more shallow as a result. Trowa knew he couldn’t let Marshall keep up his momentum so as the other boy was about to turn and continue his assault Trowa broke into a series of back handsprings towards Marshall’s lance.

“That sure hurt like hell.” Trowa exclaimed huskily as he eyed his whip that was wrapped around Marshall’s leg. The tables had turned in Marshall’s favor for the moment, while Trowa had struck the first blow Marshall followed up with a great one of his own. In a battle based on skill with a weapon Trowa knew he could best Marshall, but simple hand-to-hand well lets just say his chances weren’t so good. Trowa decided he needed to get out of his head and improvise because Marshall was too quick to just grab the whip from without getting tagged. It didn’t matter anyway as Marshall charged in at him once again going for another tackle. Trowa knew this was his chance.

Marshall got low preparing to move through Trowa for another by the book tackle, but this is what Trowa was counting on as he ran head on at Marshall as well. As the two boys were about to collide Trowa jumped forward at Marshall using the other boy’s body for leverage he vaulted himself into the air and hurdled over, corkscrewing in the air to add a bit of flair to the impressive acrobatic feat.  Trowa didn’t waste anytime grandstanding, as Marshall had to turn to stop his momentum Trowa saw his window of opportunity. Trowa dashed forward to grab the object he had so longingly eyed before, the whip. He grasped its end and pulled as Marshall had slowed his momentum uncoiling the whip from his leg. Trowa swung the whip around in a circle before bringing his arm forward lashing out at Marshall’s shoulder and connecting, payback for the earlier spear tackle. He retracted the whip and readied another lash at his opponent but this time Marshall was quick enough to dodge, but maybe he wouldn’t be so lucky the next time.

Trowa unleashed a flurry at the boy who used his well-trained coordination and reflexes to aid him and dodging, it was like a well choreographed dance but Marshall was on the ropes at the moment or so Trowa thought. As Trowa continued his flurry of whip lashings Marshall found the opportunity to time his strikes and grab ahold of whip. He was better built than Trowa and stronger because of it. The younger Maxwell couldn’t even react as Marshall tugged on the whip pulling Trowa towards him as he stretched out his arm for a clothesline nailing Trowa in his upper chest area. It felt like a mach truck had just hit him as he the intense pressure from Marshall’s blow come down on him and sent him to the ground. Marshall then sought to follow up by stomping on Trowa but he quickly rolled to the side and continued to do so dodging the football stars undoubtedly powerful sequence of stomps. Trowa finally pushed himself off the ground and recovered to his feet as Marshall was bringing his foot down on him once again. Seeing an opportunity Trowa aimed a jab with his left connecting and then following up with a haymaker from his right. Before Marshall could respond Trowa knew that quick one two was enough and back flipped away from him. He was starting to tire, he was unsure how much longer he could play this game with Marshall Law.


----------



## Serp (Feb 24, 2011)

Platina was busy watching the two boys fight it out and she had dispelled all the other judges apart from Ran. She turned to her guardians and the rest of them.
"Congratulations." She said to them.

The chosen ones were wearing the vongola rings, although they were only proxies they were powered as real illusions from the other world by the originals. This wouldn't be enough to defeat Adam, but it would be enough to hold them him off. They needed the Vongola rings the real ones.

----

Alex watched as they all fought and he noted down which ones had one and which ones had fallen. He approached Dragon and Ran both of whom were sulking as they walked away past everyone else to a different part of the field towards their home.
"Dragon, Ranmaria." Alex said as he approached.

"You guys fought well, Dragon you fought as well as Shirou and you Ran fought as good as someone could against themselves. But yet you didn't suceed."

"What do you want?" Dragon grunted. 

Alex smiled "To give you a second chance."

"For them, yea right they're not worth it."

"Not for them, but for me!" Alex opened his hand an in it was 7 crude rings. "I made these in metal shop, but I assure you they are as strong a ring as you could get else where. Spiral core."

Ran narrowed her eyes. "Who are you?"

"I am Alex, we have been going to school together for ages."

"No who are you really." Ran asked again. 

Alex sighed and waved his hand, a wave of mist flames changed his clothes. "You guys have been put to the side and thrown away, I would use you in helping me regain my immortality and give it to you also. You can be together always. I am Alexander, but Platina may remember me as Adam, her former leader."

Alex's eyes twinkled and a snowflake appeared in them.
Dragon got up and stared down at Alex. Alex was smaller than him but had that menace about him.

"Sora Manjoume, once my enemy in past world but be my ally in this."

"Why should I?"

"In the past world they did this to you again, they hid your potential and gave Shin the power and glory. You should hate him as much as I, and once again they shame you. Join me and become a dragon."

"I don't know Drag, this guy seems dodgy, was this the guy Platina said they were fighting to stop."

"The same Platina that betrayed me and lied to you. If you join me you have my word only the Vongola will be harmed I will spare your families. I lost my god, was shunned by Shin when I needed help and killed by his cousin Nero when I brought him from the dead, this is my vengence, don't let them hurt you too."

Dragon looked to Ran. His pride was hurt and Alex or Adam he that.

"Give me the ring." Dragon but his hand out and grasped Adam's ring of Sky and passed over the thunder ring to ran. She hesitated "For you, my love." And she placed the ring on her finger.

"Now my dragon, go and find me a squad to bring justice to the Vongola."
Dragon nodded. That day more than just the Vongola was awkened and knighted.


----------



## Kei (Feb 24, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki//So...Sleep?*

After the gang left, Kei fell to the ground her legs weak and her body sore, she looked over to Dou and smiled. Even though only a couple of hours had passed between them, it felt like she knew him for years, she closed her heavy eye lids and almost fell to the ground sleeping but she willed herself back up, she was a Kisaki, she had to be strong and she had to look forward to the future...

Even though, she felt like crap and her head hurt...

_"The Thorn Queen and her Knights must go to Eden...."_Rose said as she flipped back her hair

_"Wait where is this Eden!?"_Kei asked

Kei remember the girls smile which came off warm and inviting as she turned around and told Kei..

_"When you find your Knights...Eden will open..."_Rose said, it was like she was letting everything free, even though she was strong, Kei saw what made her a girl...

Kei then also remember what Jake said to Daisuke before he left,

_"That mark is now a symbol of the Gardino Family, it warms up anytime your...'Princess' is  in trouble, oh how it rolls of the tongue, and now...You can manifest any weapon you desire..But I will teach you more a little later...Learn your power, manifest your weapon, and be ready for the future..."_

Kei looked at her hands, the future, she closed her eyes and sighed and soon her a car come to a screeching stop, Kei looked up and saw her mother and father car, they rushed out and grabbed her tightly, Kei smiled weakly..

"You are okay!"her mother cried, Kei nodded

Kei looked at Daisuke,"He saved me..."she told them, her father looked at Daisuke and bowed

"Thank you for taking care of her..."her father said,"Kei you must be sleepy, being in a new place and all...Lets get you home.."

Kei nodded but she turned around to Daisuke,"Do you want to come home with me?"she asked smiling


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

He looked at the woman while pointing one of his swords at her, he didn´t know he was able to do those kind of moves, probably the benefits of being an sports maniac? who knows. Anyway the actions of the girl took him out from his thoughts.Kiya dropped her swords and clapped. "You have earned this Ryuuji."she said as she rose her ring. The guy looked at her a little surprised, so the ring was the reward?"Ummm...thanks I guess"he said as she ut the ring in his hand"woah looks kind of cool while looking at it this close"he said staring curiously at the ring.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 27, 2011)

The Thunderer VS The Lightning Count

As the football prodigy was doing his best to stomp Trowa's head into the ground, the acrobat quickly both evaded and rolled back on his feet in one smooth move, this was followed up b a left jab and right haymaker from the Maxwell boy, before he retreated.

Marshall was tough, but even this giant of a school kid was on his last legs. For a kid on this many school teams, he was in a shockingly bad shape but the smoking he started doing from a young age in combination with a lack of any kind of training discipline meant that it was also in Marshall's favor to end this battle quickly.

Those last hits he took, they were felt alright, but the years of getting slammed into by linesman had toughened him up, now the tiredness was affecting him the most. With Trowa retreating, the heavily breathing Thunder Vongola candidate retreated back to his weapon. Just in time, as it turned out, as he was just able to block a new whip lashing from his opponent.

"Fuck this, this ends now." His switch to tactics a bit earlier had proven successfull but he really was in no position anymore to do so, this had to end as quickly as possible. And any second he spent thinking on a strategy was one closer to his end, Trowa had too much advantage with his long range style so despite the fact the kid was probably just as exhausted as he was, it would be in his best interest to keep Marshall at a distance.

No, Marshall would go in for another charge. It was his only option, he simply had too little of a battle repertoire to do anything else. And so with the last of the energy he could muster, Marshall charged at Trowa, using his lance to deflect the long distance strikes.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Serp Targaryen said:


> Enzo rushed towards Sanae, Sanae now without flames his body remained touch but not enhanced. Enzo needed not care he rushed with all his being, he was a comet a sun without a place.  "This is how we rock it in LA!" He shouted as he jumped up for a punch and slammed it down.
> 
> Sanae raised his fist and met it head on the shockwaves radiated from the blast with Sanae standing over Enzo. "You have made the first step in expanding your world, with the contient of pain and defeat. Hopefully this is the passport to frienship and duty. Now go!" Sanae shouted before he punched Enzo again. With his ring in hand.
> 
> ---



"O...Oi!" Enzo slowly stood up, holding his chest, wiping blood from the corner of his mouth. "we're not done here! I'm not ready to give up! Get back here! DON'T YOU RUN AWAY YOU COWARD!" He screams at Sanae. "I am a ghost in this world." Sanae smiles at him. "A being who can no longer interact with the physical world." He points at Enzo. "Find the me of this world if you wish to continue our battle. I'm sure he'll be plenty strong enough for you!" Sanae let out a laugh. "Never forget this pain Enzo! Never forget this moment, Strive to move forward and let your light shine! The sun illuminates all that's under the sky!" With that, Platina sent the sun guardian away. 

"Damn it..." Enzo gripped his ring tightly. "I'll surpass you!"


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2011)

The alternate Ran stood with her eyes watching the two fighters. She had to think not for herself but for Shirou. Who would be his harsh thunder. Marshall was like thunder loud and filling the sky but Trowa was the lightening, he was fast and bright and struck with deadly accuracy.

Both held the facts that would make them the true thunder guardian. She could not choose one over the other. But in the end she must.

"Halt!" She shouted.

Both fighters stopped and looked at her.

"Trowa, swift and sharp." Looking at Trowa. "Marshall, you are grand and overpowering. Both of you as different and similar as Lightening and thunder. You both would make great guardians for Shirou. But I must choose."

She put her hands on her head as this was getting too hard. "Steel is the best metal for a blade. Marshall you are Iron, strong and hard but brittle and weak of mind. Trowa you are thin and shiny without the strength behind you. None of you are true steel like is needed for the Vongola but in time you will grow."

She turned towards Marshall and handed him the ring. 
"You are my thunder and I hope you treat Shirou the same as his guardian of thunder."  She turned to Trowa. 
"I know you wanted this and who am I to say you cannot have it. A storm is coming and we need as much spark as we can get. Shirou needs you as well Trowa and don't let anyone undermind your worth. The Vongola will need and use you as they did for another in the generation before mine. You can if you wish fight beside Marshall as the light to his charge..."

She put her hand on Trowa's and when she removed it there was another ring, it was styled the same as the Vongola ring but different. The symbol was of multiple bolts crashing down, where as Marshall's had one large one.

"...As the Vongola Champion of Lightening."

---------------------

Now that everyone had gained their rings, the next thing on the list was weapons.
"Guys I know that this is fast but your first battle may be sooner than you think."

Platina could feel the dying wills burning up around the place and Dragon, Ran and the Mysterious Alex were missing. This was not good. 

Go home and rest on the morrow, we shall meet in the Gym for the next stage in our training and I can teach you how to draw out your flames and who this Adam really is.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2011)

Marshall Law

The battle concluded, but it didn't play out as either suspected. Or at least so Marshall assumed, he would get that Thunder ring but Trowa would be come champion of some sorts. He didn't know what the feel, he had gotten what he wanted but it certainly wasn't the way he expected nor wanted to achieve it.
But he was too exhausted to process all of this, he needed rest first.

"Well this was fun."Marshall said, making sure it was clear he was sarcastic."I had a blast, but I got stuff to do so I'll see you geeks in the morning." He said as he was the first to leave, he was broken but he had no intention of letting it show. He had been humiliated enough as it was.

Maxima Forza

She was one of those that didn't make the cut, it was unbelievable to her. One moment she was living a perfectly fine life, then she was introduced to this amazing world but just as sudden as it happened it all was taken away from her. Silently she distanced herself from all of the commotion while the rest focused on the battle for the Thunder guardian spot.

Lost in thought, she headed back home, she still couldn't believe that nobody beat her to the prize. Sure, he had a lot more fighting experience but still, look at what she had to offer, just look at who she was. Shirou should've been grateful to have her as his guardian. 

Before she knew it, she had arrived back home, like usual her parents were off doing god knows what so she simply greeted the help upon arrival and then intended to take a long bath but there was something she noticing on her way trough the hall. A painting she had walked past a thousand times now, but only now did she notice how familiar a certain element in that painting looked. It was a painting of an ancestor of her's, and said ancestor wore a ring that looked quite a lot like those magical ones she had seen today.

Dio Di Decadere 

Dio retreated silently, disappointed by the fact he didn't get that ring. He was confident in the fact that he was born to wield that magnificent power and he would do everything to get his hands on that power he desired. He started plotting to obtain that ring. Long in thought, he didn't even notice the approach of a white haired figure.

"Dio."With this the Italian snapped out of it, Dio recognized the kid from the event before. "Very interesting, not are you virtually nothing like your counterpart....." Alex commented." But you have an certain air about you."

Dio simply stood there silently, his left arm twitching at that last statement of Alex."What do you want?"He eventually said.

"Haha, actually I came here for something for you, something I'm confident you desire."He held his hand out open, showing a crude ring."It may not look as nice as the Vongola's, but I assure you it can offer you all the power it's counterpart can."Dio's eyes lit up, without giving it a second thought, he grabbed the ring.

"What?"Alex asked."No suspicions or questions even?"

"What is there to ask, I'm sure you are using me to get what you want, and vice versa."Dio stated."Let's see how this plays out."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2011)

*Duo Maxwell|Takesies Backsies*

_"That mark is now a symbol of the Gardino Family, it warms up anytime your...'Princess' is  in trouble, oh how it rolls of the tongue, and now...You can manifest any weapon you desire..But I will teach you more a little later...Learn your power, manifest your weapon, and be ready for the future..."_

All of it didn?t make much sense to Daisuke as he thought about it. It was a pretty cool game but he didn?t really have a weapon to speak of or know how to manifest it. Duo only ever really used his fist when he fought, but that couldn?t be Jake. Their was also the whole search for Trowa, but that was on hold for the moment considering everything that had just happened. He lost himself in the thoughts of what was to come before he finally got out of his own head.

"Do you want to come home with me?"his princess asked smiling

Daisuke smiled back with great elation as he realized what was being offered. He wanted to find his brother but he was happy to find a friend. Plus she went to the same high school so he was bound to run into his brother eventually. Trowa would want him to stay with Kei. Danger really seemed to follow her and plus he was a knight now.

?We really don?t have any where to go? So could we pretty pretty pretty please come stay with you. Wait you already offered so I call no takesies backsies. So princess lets go to your castle and then we go look for Trowa.? Daisuke didn?t wait for an answer as he jumped into the car. He was really happy to have a friend and a roof over his head for the moment, but he still thought about Trowa?
---
*Trowa Maxwell|Champion of Lightning*

?Vongola Champion of Lightning?has a pretty badass ring to it. Pun intended.? Trowa said aloud as he admired the ring that had just appeared on his hand. He didn?t quite win his battle but he didn?t lose either. It was a tie and he?d be lying if he said he felt satisfied, he wanted to keep on fighting and see who was the better of the two. 

?I?ll help Yagami out. I know what it?s like to lose your family and considering how this Adam went after his, well it pisses me off.? Trowa listened on as Platina began to give the group meeting instructions for tomorrow. They were going to learn how draw out their flames. Trowa couldnt help but feel excited because if the flames were anything as cool as Ran?s then he knew he was in for some fun.


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2011)

Kei 

The whole car ride was silence; she couldn’t even look at Daisuke. She sighed, what can of person she was getting him in her mess. What was this mess any old way? Driving,  her mother gave Kei some concern looks which Kei just responded with a small smile. Kei placed her head on Daisuke shoulders and enlaced her fingers with his.

“Forgive me…” she told him, “I don’t know what going on myself.” 

She told him before releasing him and placing her shoulder on the door looking out the window. Arriving home, Kei mom was happy to accommodate Daisuke for his bravery and concern for the well being of her daughter and quickly got a room ready for him. Kei smiled at Daisuke and nodded before leaving to go upstairs.

“Kei…” her grandmother greeted her at the stairs

Kei gave a quick bow before leaving to her room, where she found an unexpected note left for her. On it was a little 4 words scribbled with very curly handwriting,

_“You hold the power”
Rose_

Kei placed her head on her desk and it was until late that she went to see Daisuke again, when her parents and little brother were deep asleep, she wanted to ask him how he felt. So she waited and when the darkness almost blocked Kei sight, she knocked on the door her mother prepared for him

“Daisuke…Dou…” she began, “Can I come in?”


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2011)

Platina had made her way to the gym to get ready to train the young guardians and their one champion. Ran had a quirky idea there, one she had taken from Platina's own mother.

Shirou was the first to arrive and then the others appeared slowly. But first she took Shirou aside and spoke to him. 
"Shirou these rings as you know are an illusion they are being powered by the originals of my verse, but remember it will be harder for you to use and you as the boss, should master it first."

Shirou nodded. "Ok, I will try."

"Trying is not good enough, you must succeed. And on another note, I have found Adam. Your class mate Alex is Adam's current vessel and his dying will is as strong as one who has feared death for over one thousand years." 

Shirou swallowed nervously.
"But its fine you can beat him. With a human body his advantage is not that much." Platina smiled.

"Ok guys I hope you are all wearing your rings. Before I hand you your weapons, I want to see if you can withdraw your flames."

Platina waved towards the box behind her.

"Ok concentrate one bringing out your strongest emotions out of your body through the ring as a vessel, if you get better at this rings arent even needed, but for now. Concentrate, be it happiness or anger or anything. Your power is your will to suceed and I want to see you do it."

Sirus was one of the first to grasp it, getting it instantly. "As always the case of the cloud, and one of Spina blood no doubt." Sirus was confused. "Tell me Sirus what did you feel?" Platina asked. 

"I wanted to know my parents and what happened to them, my determination was my flame." Platina nodded. "The cloud flame, the flame of propagation and growth. To turn something small into something great or few into many. Limited only to biological matter but in truth isn't everything." Sirus stood there with his purple flame bubbling out his hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2011)

A tip of the scale said:


> Platina had made her way to the gym to get ready to train the young guardians and their one champion. Ran had a quirky idea there, one she had taken from Platina's own mother.
> 
> Shirou was the first to arrive and then the others appeared slowly. But first she took Shirou aside and spoke to him.
> "Shirou these rings as you know are an illusion they are being powered by the originals of my verse, but remember it will be harder for you to use and you as the boss, should master it first."
> ...



Enzo listened to what platina had been saying. His body was aching and he needed to draw out the power of his flame? If the trigger was emotion, then Enzo had a lot to choose from, but right now there was only one thing on his mind. His pride as a fighter had been damaged by that Sanae bastard.... Enzo gripped his fists tightly and focused on that, His pride. His strive to always accept a challenge, to always move forward no matter what, His determination to never give into an enemy! 

His never ending determination that would not allow him to give up even int he face of immeasurable odds! As he felt his pride build and swell more, his ring ignited with flames. "Ah, I did it!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2011)

*Adrian*

He leaned back against the wall of the gym, observing as the others picked up whatever Platina was talking about, "Hmph, guess I'll give it a shot..." he closes his eyes and begins to focus, but Kenzo's words kept popping back into his head.

_"The storm of the Vongola is fierce and wild it blows away all enemies and at its eye the family stays safe..."_

A strained look over came Adrian's face.

_"Are you that storm?"_

Adrian clenches his fist tightly.

_"Do not fail me."_

Adrian growls a bit, "I refuse to taste defeat again!" he roars as his flame appears from his ring, "Heh, well look at that," he says, observing the wild red flame.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2011)

Marshall Law

very uncharacteristically, Marshall had been on time, silently taking in what Platina was telling them and then observing some of the others achieving some success with their tasks after some effort. He lowered his gaze down to the ring he wore, though it was an illusion, it certainly felt real and he was confident he could unleash that power through it.

Without uttering so much as a single word, he focused and strained on doing the same as the others were doing. Focusing solely on that burning desire within him, the desire to be that what he was and what he was supposed to be. The most powerful there was. 

Uncontrolled and erratically the green thunder flame sprang from the ring, the flame that sparked like lightning came to life, crackling wildly around the illusionary thunder ring.  

"Now that's done."He stated, not bothering to wait for the rest to achieve the same results."Hand me my damn weapon woman, I've got stuff to do."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

*Ryuuji Hiruma*

When he arrived to the gym everyone were already inside, apparently platina was going to give them some weapons but first they had to be able to bring out their flames"/I bet she refers to that indigo stuff she used yesterday/"he thought. The last day, as soon as he left the school he went over to his mother´s place, there he told her that he should be doing some activities of certain club but did not specified which one, telling her that he would be fighting wouldn´t get a good reaction; in the end he and his mother agreed to just see each other in the weekend and that way Ryuuji would be in conditions for this so called club and his studies .

"Hehehe it´s my turn!"he said and walked in front, he looked at his ring"I don´t understand what you guys are talking about but..."he said, his eyes showed a little shine of determination as from the ring a blue flame came out he didn´t have to think a lot about it, the flame was not big but was not little neither"Great it´s blue!"while rubbing the back of his head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2011)

*Daisuke Maxwell| Secret Rendezvous *

Daisuke didn't take long to acclimate to Kei's house and get comfortable. Her parents were genuinely good people who were happy that he was there to save their daughter. He was exhausted from getting his ass whooped by Rose Queen's knight, Jake. Daisuke had to admit he still wasn't very fond of the guy for doing a number on his body and saying he had a "fractured mind". Duo hated the guy as well but not for the same reasons, Duo just hated getting beaten by anyone. The fact that Jake was a prissy looking bishouenen did not help Duo's pride or disposition. The silver lining in all of this was the fact that he was now involved in a dangerous situation that could be a lot of fun. As he swam in around in his thoughts he heard a knock at the door and Kei asking to come in.

"Come on in Princess!!" He hollered back to his princess.

---
*Trowa Maxwell|Sparking the Flame*

Trowa was quite the punctual person in most cases. He was a business man so to speak and he didn't like to keep clients waiting. It would give them an opportunity to complain and as laidback as he was nothing is more annoying than being bitched at and allowing another person to feel high and mighty over tardiness. As he walked into the gym he observed that mostly everyone was there on time, even Marshall Law who was known to show up fashionably late for pretty much everything. After taking in the sight of everyone's punctuality to this gathering of Vongola guardian and champion his focused shifted to Platina's explanation. The rings themselves were powered by the one's from Platina's world. It pretty far out there think that their was some kind alternate world with different versions of himself and the people he knew. 

Trowa listened carefully to what Platina said about drawing out his flames to power his ring. A strong emotion was needed in order to awaken it. Trowa decided to focus in on the the fact that history was different in the other world. The alternate Shirou Yagami, the man known as Shin because Shirou had died in the other world. The potential meaning of that fact was not lost on Trowa, his parents could be alive there and he could be with Duo. The thought made him happy that in some way his parents were still out there albeit in a place he would likely never go to. He funneled the happiness into the ring as it cackled and sparked before igniting with a lime green flame. 

"Piece of cake especially after all of that fighting from yesterday." He played off how awesome it was with a nonchalant manner but he was rather excited to see what would happen next.


----------



## Serp (Mar 4, 2011)

Platina smiled as they all did as they were asked apart from Shirou.
"Shirou what are you doing?"
Shirou was looking down at his ring and no flame was coming out.
"I can't do it." Shirou looked depressed.

"Nevermind Shirou we can practise this later, but as they sky you are needed to open the way to everyone."

Platina clapped her hands and opened them in them was 7 cores of multicoloured flames. "The flames of the sky's dying will. The storm the flame of degeneration, the flame that can burn through all. The flame of the rain, the flame that can weaken any threat. The flame of the cloud, the flame of the growth and propagation. The flame of the sun, the flame that can speed up any process. The flame of the mist, the flame of hidden lies and open truths. The flame of thunder, the natural electricity of the soul."

The flames floated around so everyone got a good look at them, and they demonstrated their abilites.

Everyone was amazed, until Shirou asked. "If it was Adam who attacked us he attacked with a white flame, what was that?"

Platina shook her head. "I don't know. Adam has been alive for much longer than either of us and knows powers we have forgotten."

Shirou nodded and went back to trying to light his flame. Platina could feel a flame inside his but it wasn't flowing through the ring as if it was the wrong type or the ring was broken.

Platina opened the box of weapons behind her and beckoned the kids closer. The weapons were based off what she knew they liked or would suit them. Built from real material and supported by her illusions. 
Sirus walked up and pulled out a long thin sword made of a light white material, it was sharp also. 
"Cool!" Sirus exclaimed.

"Yes a blade worthy of the Spina."

"The Spina?" Sirus said to himself and then aloud. Platina laughed and winked at Sirus. "In time my little lord."

Everyone else was taking the weapons labelled to them out of the box, a few swords and other items. 

Outside Adam was standing with his generals. "My my Platina is grinding them hard. Dragon lead them and crush Platina, she is only an illusion and even though we can't kill her its best to get her out the way. You can't hurt Yagami yet because we need him to get Nero here and then the Vongola rings are yours?" 

Dragon nodded and clenched his fists and his ring burnt brightly. "Yes lord Adam." And then Dragon burst through the door of the Gym.

"Platina! We have come for you!" Dragon moved to the side and the rest of his group slowly made their way in, his hands flaming and his cloak heavy and dark. Ranmaria followed him, but maybe more was to come it was unknown.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2011)

*Kei Kisaki// History..*

Kei almost yanked the door off it handles as she ran in and quickly but as silently closed the door behind her. She ran over to him and placed her hands over his mouth, turning off his light and making sure she gave him the silent sign. She waited to see if anything would happen as she heard foot steps coming up the stairs, she pressed her body up against his to hide the extra shadow and waited...

Soon the light in the hall way turned off and Kei let out a sigh of relife...

"Sssshhhh!!"she said,"My dad will kill me if he found me in your room this late at night.."

She plopped on his bed and smiled at Daisuke,"Thank you...Thank you so very much for your help and your strength in protecting me.."Kei smiled and looked away luckily the lights were still out so he wouldn't notice her blush or the way she was squeezing the bed half to death...

"But Daisuke..Dou you too...I don't want to bring you into something that...Well will end up getting you killed!"Kei said,"I will not allow it! I just can't! Gan, Mafia, what ever this is...I don't want you to get hurt...Please...Tomorrow...You can leave if you want.."

Alice waited for him to respond but then a scratch at the window made Kei jumped, she turned around and saw the same cat she saw earlier today!

"Oh my we can't have that now can we Princess?"the cat asked...

Kei eyes widen,"Jake!?"

The cat nodded,"The one and only, now it slightly nippy out here, mind letting a poor kitten in?"he asked


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2011)

A tip of the scale said:


> Platina smiled as they all did as they were asked apart from Shirou.
> "Shirou what are you doing?"
> Shirou was looking down at his ring and no flame was coming out.
> "I can't do it." Shirou looked depressed.
> ...



Enzo walked over to the box and reached inside, he knew exactly what would be suited for him. A pair of black leatherGloves that would have once served the ancient gladiators in battle. "Hehehe, This is perfect." Enzo put the gloves on and slammed his fists together. "These things feel... weird." He thought for a moment, but ignored that sensation, because the door soon burst open. ​
"Tch... You little sore losers, you just lost a fight, have some decency!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2011)

Dragon looked at Enzo. "You think we are the losers, ha! We are winning!" And then he ran forward to meet him with a strike. Dragon raised a fist that seemed under the robe to be in some sort of scaled glove to hit Enzo. Enzo countered with a strike of his own and the two weapons hit and the force rippled through the room.

Platina stood there watching, what did Adam have in mind. It was then that Ranmaria jumped and made her way towards Platina, untamed thunder flames flying about. She had a spear in her hand and although the cloak looked heavy he was moving with ease. The spear was aimed at Platina not a killing strike but one to put her down, even though she had no real body. But then Sirus jumped up and parried her spear with his sword. 

Ran looked down at him with contempt. "Do you even know what you are doing Sirus. I heard in the other world you were a powerful leader but here your a lackey. Join us and you will be a boss." 

Sirus was hesitant. People kept making references, who was his family. "No! I won't betray Shirou, I'll become great my own way." He shouted as he started to swipe his bone sword at Ranmaria, as she started to jump away. Little did they know that Dio was stirring things in the darkness.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Daisuke/Duo Maxwell
*
“Princess…”Daisuke mumbled to himself as she told him he could leave if he wanted. She didn’t understand that his life basically sucked. He had been happy once but that those people had long since taken happiness away from him… Daisuke wanted so bad to make them pay but at the same time his rage and loneliness was abated when he met Kei. He wasn’t going to leave even if she tried to make him. The first time she had tried to leave him he ended up getting beaten half to death and with a mark of the rose on his neck. As he contemplated his past he noticed the cat from before, Jake.

*“Let me out Daisuke. I want to butcher that pansy bitch for earlier…” Duo screamed at his other half just itching to get out and get his revenge.
*
“Jake-kun what are you doing here!!!” Daisuke went to go open the window for him.

*“You asshole don’t make nice with my prey. I’m going to beat the ever living shit out of him.”*

“Well anyway I’m not going anywhere Princess. You promised to help find Trowa and I promised to protect you so it’s settled. No more talk about me leaving because you know I won’t. Anyways what do you want Jake-kun.” Daisuke lifted him up in one hand and began to pet him with the other. He was treating the former Knight of the Mist like an actual kitten.
- - -

*Trowa Maxwell*

Trowa was a little reticent to give up his father’s whip as a weapon, but he had signed onto be the Thunder Champion of Vongola. It was something he felt compelled to do, and plus it was apart of his past. He went to go to grab the whip out of his jacket but he noticed it was gone…Maybe it was time to let go. He went over and grabbed his weapon. It was simply a handle with a hole where the whip should be. He inspected it and noticed the inscription on the hilt. It had his father’s name on it. He smiled he had not misplaced the whip Platina had somehow gotten a hold of it.

“The true form of your weapon will manifest itself when you use your flame. I think you will be quite satisfied.” Trowa nodded at Platina but soon his attention was drawn to Dragon and Ranmaria’s intrusion.

“If you’re looking for a fight then you came to the right place. Still though beating a loser football player who isn’t fit to carry Shirou’s jock and a high school cheerleader doesn’t seem fair.” Trowa was surprised by the aggressiveness they were showing attacking Enzo and Platina. He noticed Ranmaria jumping away from Sirus, he couldn’t explain why but he felt compelled to fight her instead of Dragon. They were similar and she was a great acrobat. Turning his sights on her he ran at her shifting his momentum and began to break into a slew of back handsprings in her direction. He then vaulted in the air doing corkscrew flip over her to land beside her.

“You’re mine!!” He lashed out at her with a spinning roundhouse kick aimed at her knees.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 10, 2011)

Adrian stepped forward towards his box, "Well it should be pretty clear what I've got coming," he reaches in and pulls out a long sheathed katana. He slides it a bit out of it's sheath to take a look at the black blade, there is also what appears to be a phoenix designed into the guard. 

"Well...This'll certainly do," he draws the full blade and aims it towards the intruders, "Well Dragon, how about taking on another mythical creature," he glares at the soccer star with great determination, the figure of a phoenix appearing behind him.

"I may not be able to beat down those jocks," he says, motioning towards Shirou and Marshall, "But you're prime for the slicing," he says before rushing forward, preparing to deliver and upward slash.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2011)

*Ryuuji*

The guy of the spiky hair walked over the one that was supposed to be his box, as he looked it a little confused by not understanding what to do with it, he looked around to see how Adrian and Enzo did it, the flame of is ring wasn´t strong at all but it should be enough to open the box, reaching in and then pulling out, the box opened and two flames of a blue color came out flying until they touched his hands"Cool"he said as the flames began to fade allowing the green-haired boy to see what he had in the hands.

In his hands, Ryuuji was now holding "So this was the weapon they were talking about?"he asked to himself as he was kind of lost in his own thoughts meanwhile Ranmaria and Dragon were attacking Platina and Enzo, also Adrian was already about to try to fight Dragon but he was still wondering who to fight"Man this is weird hehehe"he said and then rushed towards Dragon at the same time as Adrian did.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2011)

Marshall Law

Pushing fellow guardians out of the way, The Thunderer made his way to the box containing the Vongola weapons Platina had arranged. For Marshall a duo of unorthodox and paired weapons were fashioned. For Platina it seemed there was only one option for this brute whose main weapon would always be his own body, like in the case of Hiro Yagami in that other world. 

Marshall retrieved a pair of gloves and sneakers, both adorned with the Vongola symbol, the generation's X mark and finally the Thunder symbol. A bit unsure of how these would function as weapons, he put them on after a quick shrug. Moments after this chaos erupted as former "friends" and class mates burst onto the scene. Attacking the Vongola for some unknown reason Marshall could not be bothered to figure out.

"I'll take down all those that dare to challenge me."Marshall stated before charging in, his target being Dragon. Without activating his newly received weapons, simply due to the fact that while he did manage to draw out his flame didn't mean he could use it perfectly at will yet.

But before The Thunderer reached his target, he was tripped by some unseen and mysterious strike. As he glanced around he noticed Dio standing there, spear in hand, while a Navy flame sparked from the ring he wore.

"It seems I've started to get a feel for this Construction attribute." He was far from a master of illusions by now, but small and tactically placed illusions were a small feat for this trickster.


----------



## Serp (Mar 11, 2011)

Dragon was being faced with too many opponents for him to take at once.
"You guys don't know the half of it, I am stronger than little Shirou I just can't take his place since he wins by default. BUT TODAY DRAGON WINS!" He shouts.

Enzo, Adrian and Ryuuji were focusing on Dragon. "A mythical creature ey, your nothing." Dragon shouted and his sky flames began to eat through his heavy robe revealing his 

Everyone stopped to look for a moment and Dragon laughed. "What was this he called it, something Mosca." Dragon turned and opened his mouth and a stream of sky flames went towards his opponents.

Marshall who was tracking towards Dragon to join the party was intercepted by Dio, Dio was more than smart enough to beat Dragon.

Ranmaria wasnt doing so well against her opponents, Sirus was fast his blade sharp one wrong move and he could cleave her in two and Trowa's kicks were cuting a bit too close to home. "Come on Sirus, lets stop this, give us Platina and we could take you on as our cloud user. And Trowa we could find something else for you to do, I guess."

"I said shut up!!!!!!!" Sirus shouted and his blade coated his cloud flames seemed to extend just a little, but a little was enough to catch Ranmaria in the stomach and slice a part of her robe. She fell through the manoeuvre she was doing and thunder flames sparked everywhere. She rose shakily and stared down at Sirus and then to Shirou and Trowa. She grabbed the corner of her robe and ripped it off revealing her . 

She smiled. "A gift from Adam, can't use it too much yet incase it drains up, but I can last enough to take on all three of you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2011)

*Trowa Maxwell | Bait*

Trowa stared Ranmaria up and down as he saw her new form. It looked quite daunting to say the least, and quite honestly it shook his resolve slightly. His weapon was nothing more than a the handle of a whip and she had a full suit of armor called a "Mosca". Trowa did not let his shakiness show however, a cool smile crept along his face as he made eye contact with Ranmaria.

"You know Ran you're much more bearable when you shut your mouth and just stand there looking pretty. Now with that hunk of junk on you it covers the best parts of you. I'm fine with Yagami, his side seems a whole lot less sinister than yours. I mean anyone that would cover up you're ass..ets is a fool if you ask me. Lets see what you can do though, I'm slightly intrigued." Trowa did not know what to do in this situation without a real weapon against an armored foe, but he had a size advantage on Ran as well as the strength of numbers.

"Shirou, Sirius, I'll be the bait and draw her attention. We don't know what she can do but I'm confident that I can distract her while you do tag her..."Trowa kept his voice low but audible for the others to here. Knowing he was the best suited for the job of baiting Ran into attacking he jumped into action. Trowa rushed at her in a straight line and when he was within a few meters in front of her he jumped into the air flipping over her. He proceeded to run around her in a circular pattern cutting along the way so as to change his path. He wanted to be prepared to dodge whatever she was going to throw at him.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2011)

Ran was smiling at what Trowa said. "So you like my ass then?" She blushed.
"I was told not to hurt you and only take out the mist bitch." Ran said before a buzzing sound could be heard around the room and Ran blurred out of view. She reappeared infront of Trowa and started to punch him. Her control over her flames was weak so the blows weren't doing that much damage coupled with the fact she didnt have much strength behind them to hit.

Trowa jumped back and the flames on his ring flowed through his handle and making a whip of pure electricity from the end. Ran's eyes widened, Adam hadn't taught them to do anything like that nor given them anything to match up to that. Ran started to charge up her blur movement and Trowa quickly jumped up and lashed the whip at her the whip cut a small nick in her armour before being deflected away.

Shirou was watching this and trying to activate his flame but he couldn't do it. Something was blocking him and he didn't know what it was. But he couldn't just stand back and watch his friends get beaten up. 
"Why won't this work!" He shouted and turned to Platina. "Help them!" 
"I can't Shirou, I've been here too long and my dying will is running low, if I have to channel weapons and then fight I will fade away thats the point of Adams attack. You need to get over whatever it is thats stopping you and fight!"

"I can't make it work!" Shirou shouts.

Trowa was busy jumping around and trying to lash at Ran while Sirus stayed in the background waiting to strike.

It was then Shirou saw Dragon breath out a wave of flames and engulf his friends.  "NO!" Shirou shouted 

It was then that a blast a indigo and orange flames errupted from Shirou. The orange flames coming from his ring and his forehead and the indigo flames from his locket and hands. Dragon turned to look at Shirou as did Ran.

"Mist?" Platina spoke to herself. Before throwing Shirou, a replica of Shin's Talaria. The shoes attached themselves to Shirou's feet and Shirou jumped towards Dragon, vaulting over Ran kicking her back.

Ran was confused at what was happened and she stumbled back. Sirus jumped up and thrust his sword through a chink in Ran's armour and blood spurted from her mouth. And she dropped to the floor, her armour powering down.

Dragon looking towards Shirou saw this in the background and roared in return. "RAN!" "YOU BASTARD!" 
 Sky flames started to fume from the holes on the armour. "I will kill you all!" Dragon said charging!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2011)

Dio VS Marshall

"My My."Dio chuckled."It looks like your master has enraged the dragon."While he glanced over to the scene of Dragom fuming with Sky flames and about to assault of Shirou and the rest. But the trickster made sure not to let his guard down with Marshall. blunt and thickheaded as he was, getting into a fist fight with him would probably end badly for Dio. Despite his superior skill in handling Dying Will Flames.

Meanwhile Marshall climbed back on his feet, he paid no mind to Dragon, Shirou, or anyone else for that matter. No, Dio was the only thing on his mind now.
The athlete cracked his fingers before pulling his gloves on even tighter. But the last few fights he had been in, had made him a wiser man. Just slightly though, while he dove in head first just moments before, he figured it wouldn't be the wisest thing to do thing once again with those deceptive flames and a long range weapon pitted against him. It still took a while for common sense to sink in, but his dealings with the Vongola has sped up the process for him. As it had become clear that he was not as unbeatable in battle as he was on the pitch.

He stared his opponent down, thinking of a strategy. He hadn't been particularly late when it came to opponents, with him being a close range fighters and now being pitted against a middle range fighter.
"I wonder if I can break your illusions as easily as I will do with your bones."This was what kept him from attacking, he didn't know how to handle those illusions. From what he saw, they were virtually reality warping.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Dragon was being faced with too many opponents for him to take at once.
> "You guys don't know the half of it, I am stronger than little Shirou I just can't take his place since he wins by default. BUT TODAY DRAGON WINS!" He shouts.
> 
> Enzo, Adrian and Ryuuji were focusing on Dragon. "A mythical creature ey, your nothing." Dragon shouted and his sky flames began to eat through his heavy robe revealing his
> ...



"OI! DRAGON! I'M OVER HERE!" While the dragon focused on his breath of fire, Enzo had slipped around him to the back. He cocked his right arm back and pushed hard against the floor, He focused everything he had into his right fist, He wasn't going to just let this bastard waltz in and do what he wanted just because he was a sore loser. "ARA!!!!" His first flies forward, aimed at Dragon's back.


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2011)

Dragon was screaming and flames were dancing everywhere, he was losing control of his flames and going wild. Ran was on the floor dying and he didn't know what to do.

Enzo came up from behind and struck him in the back with a flaming fist, but the backlash from his strike was enough to send Enzo flying back.

Shirou narrowed his eyes. "I'll take care of this." The talaria lit up and Shirou went bursting forward. The locket around his neck was burning and for a split second the mist that surrounded him flickered and Platina could swear she saw Shin. 

Shirou rushed forward and started to kick dragon which he blocked with his arms and flames. 

Dragon grabbed Shirou's leg and raised him up and smashed him down on the floor. Shirou gasped out in pain. His flames were strong but Dragon was raging and stronger.

Dragon raised his flaming fist to put and end to Shirou. Just as Dio was about to construct something of dubious intent. The door to the gym opened up and standing there was boy of his late teens, in a suit his black hair rough and in his hand a large White gold tipped bow, with a string of orange fire. He raised the bow and shot it towards Dragon and Dio. The shots burst off Dragon's armour and bounced off something under Dio's cloak. 

Dragon turned to look before he got another fire arrow in his face. Dio turned to look, "Who are you?" he asked.

"I and Vongola XI." He said before pointing his bow towards him. "And these criminals are under my control." As he did that Dragon managed to get up an stare him down. His suit was powerful but unexperienced.

"I don't care who you are, you die too!" Dragon raced towards Nero, flames everywhere. 

Nero sighed. "Darius show him the shocking truth in our power gap. These kids should not be playing with dying will." Dragon reached up to Nero to punch him but a hand appeared from almost nowhere, grabbing Dragon's fist and thunder flames crackled. The guy raised his other hand and in it a curved blade was held also crackling with thunder flames.

He tried to strike Dragon with the blade, but despite the level of the flame it held resistance, from the armour and the wild flames. 

"Boss he is stronger than we thought." He said as he jumped back and Dragon aimed to strike aagin. This time with fire breath. 

The flames engulfed Darius. But the sound of clicking and grinding could be heard and a wave of thunder flames blew apart the area. "The vongola gear of thunder Anubis!" 

Daruis was clad in dark metallic armour which the slight crackle of the thunder flame skipping about him, his blade now a darker sharper spikier Kopesh was in hands covered with metallic greaves.

"Take him out Daruis!" Nero commanded and Daruis jumped and slashed through Dragon's armour and he fell back. He turned his attention to Dio who shivered on the spot.

It was then it was as if snow was falling in the room, but the flakes burned and cut through all they touched as well as induced fear upon those who it passed.

Adam or Alex as he was now walked through the door. 
"RUN!" Platina shouted. "He is stronger than you Nero!" Nero laughed. 

"RUN!" He wasn't going to listen. Platina decided to use that last of her power to send them away. She opened her six paths and teleported all the Vongola to the beach. As Daruis was going towards Alex with a cut. 

And then Platina started to fade. "Be careful my Vongola's I will be back when I gather more strength." 

So there they were with Nero and his guardian on the beach after fighting their classmates and getting their weapons and flames. Good times.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Mar 21, 2011)

The silence of the room was distrubed with quiet scratches, echos and clues of his dilligence. He'd been working hard on his new assignment for the past four days. Carefully balancing the forms and mixing the hues. He wanted it to be as close to real life as it could possibly be. It wasn't though. Despite all his effort the flaws of his work were obvious and that frustrated him. Every out of place color, every disproportionate line it all reminded him of how far he had to go. 

"Ah, is this for tommorow's presentation?" Mrs. Cho, his art teacher, asked him from behind. She was quietly observing his work, absorbing it with her experience. Her sudden appearance surprised him a bit and he stepped in her way.

"Yeah, I've been working on it since this weekend. It's still not ready though."

"Well, I can see that." she laughed. He turned towards her displaying a bit of insecurity and she smiled to let him know she was teasing. "So serious. They should change your name to serious James." She chuckled at her own joke, laughing really hard. She had a way of making him relax.

"I just want it to be good."

"It will be, It will. Just stick with it and make sure to put your own special finishing touches on it. Speaking of which. Have you come up with a signature yet?" A signature, thought James. He'd been practicing for a while but he'd never thought of doing something so official. Something that would mark him as a professional. His eyes became a bit starry though he hadn't noticed. "Just something to think about." Said Mrs. Cho who knew her student like the back of her hand. "Will you be staying past four today?"

"No..." His brush shook in a subtle manner, his face only slightly downcast as he continued to work. "I have to get home pretty soon and make sure Grandad's alright."

"Oh, yeah, you did tell me he was sick. Is he alright?"

"Yeah..." 

She could tell he was worried. But James had a really thick shell and he probably wouldn't have talked about it even if she pried. She grabbed her purse and the sound of her keys clinking in her hands took place over his paintbrush's echos. She walked to him and gave him a hug. Once she felt she'd poured all of her affection into it, she let him go and turned to leave.

"See you tommorow James. I look forward to your work."

"Bye Mrs Cho," He smiled and waved. "I'll show up with my best work yet."

She smiled back. Such a simple boy she thought, so pure.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2011)

It had been 1 day since Nero saved them from Adam's minions. Today Nero was bringing them to meet the rest of the true Vongola guardians. 

Inside the hotel room that Nero was staying in, the guardians were sitting around a large table with Nero at the head. There was three women, and including Nero were four men. 
"Welcome Shirou and Shirou's guardians." The guardians walked behind Shirou slowly regarding what was going on with interest. 

There was 7 more chairs around the table and Shirou's group sat down. 
"I understand that your woman, Platina has returned to your so called other universe, and I give my heart out to you, may Jesus guide her back."

Nero poured a cup of tea to himself. and then passed the teapot around. "Shirou I understand that you and your... friends are keeping the Vongola's peace and the peace of the lord. This Adam, Alex whoever person seems to be he is dangerous person and I understand he has a vendetta against both you and I for things we apparently did before. Regardless of the reason he activated your flame potential there are issues. The rings you hold on your fingers mark you as vongola, your failings and inferior training reflect on us and this is a crime that needs to be rectified."

Nero took a sip.
"Shirou I'm sorry to say this but you need to be put on trail. "

"Wait what?" Shirou was confused.

"Yes trail by battle, we will test you against us to see if you can prove to be of a Vongola standard."

Marshall and Sirus jumped up to argue when one of Nero's guardians rose. "Marissa help these guys get some rest."

Marissa smiled and nodded at Nero. And then a mist haze filled the room and Shirou and friends fell into a deep sleep.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2011)

Shirou awoke in a weird room, he shook of his weariness and was surprised to see Nero sitting by him. 
"Hello Shirou, I am sorry it has had to come to this but this is your trial. I will battle you to judge your worth as a warrior and a leader to wear the badge of a Vongola associate. While I challenge you your friends will fight my guardians in each of the room on one of these six sides." Nero motioned to the walls and ceilings.

"Each of them can see you and you can see each oh them how you battle and watched over them is your concern. This is the Vongola hyper cube. All energy that hits a side will be transfered into weakening flames for those in the cell of the corresponing wall."

Nero stood up and it was then Shirou noticed his presence. Nero was handsome with rough and light features, his face a set between Italian distant relations and Japanese forefront. Shirou didn't know what Nero was capable of, but he was worried.

Shirou was completely rested he had never had such a good sleep in his life, this would be the best place to fight Nero. He noticed that Shin's talaria were placed next to him to fight with. 

Nero regarded them. "Yes I heard about the release of your flames, and it seems you have a mist flame. Rare for one to have Sky and mist and it may come in handy for you. I also have a secondary flame, the flame of the sun. You see my mother was a sun type and my uncle, was my fathers own sun guardian. My body is that of a fighter Sasagawa build, but Vongola mind. Do you know the story of Knuckle? My uncles predecessor from the first generation."

"No." Shirou said a little ashamed.

"Well you see I am a christian and the roots are found there. Knuckle was the first Sun guardian and he was powerful, so strong he killed a man accidentally in the ring. It was then he found his faith and became a priest. He was the bright light of the Vongola, as the lord is the bright light of us all. You see I could tell I was destined for greatness, but I knew I would need faith in order to keep myself from going too far. Do you understand?"

Shirou thought he did and he nodded. "You need to trust you wont go too far and kill for no reason."

Nero nodded. "And for that reason you have nothing to fear this is a test plain and simple you will not die."

Shirou nodded and put the Talaria on.

And then they began, Shirou was oddly aware that the battles in the other six cells had begun. 

Nero was fast. His Vongola gear was a golden circlet on his head almost like a halo. But through that his sky flames streamed down to his bow as he fired them slow at first and then faster. Shirou noticed Nero had a ring on his finger and from that a yellow glow added yellow arrows of dying will to his bow.

Shirou was glad however that the Talaria were fast and he could dodge if he concentrated. Shirou was regarding the ring that Platina had given them, she was gone her powers weak and the rings were fading he could tell that. but he needed to prove to Nero that he was needed.

Nero's shots were beginning to hit and Shirou began to topple.

"Shirou you have to be better than that!" Nero said.

SHirou spent more of the battle running, his sky flames were good for nothing, harmony would not help and he didn't know how to draw out his mist flames or even how to use them. He was fucked. 

"I had hoped you worthy Shirou, but I fear I was wrong. Maybe your brother from the other world could have done better." Nero said.

It was true, Shin could fight, kicking wasn't Shirou's thing he prefered to make things than to fight but that didn't matter today. "Your right Shin was a great boss, but I am not him."

Nero sighed. "Yes I guess your right." Nero raised his bow. All the shots that Shirou dodged ended up hurting his friends in the other cells he couldn't let that keep happening.

Shirou thought of his friends, the ones that had nothing to do with Shin that were fight for his sake. Shin fought like Shin for Shin's goals, this was Shirou fighting for Shirou's prospects. And he would show Nero he was Shirou and if Shirou was worthy enough. 

Nero rained down arrows onto Shirou but a rising well of Sky flames filled the box, but somehow kept well away from the walls, protecting his friends.

"Your right Nero. Shin is dead in this world!"

Shirou had raised up in his barrier of sky flames with the Talaria removed from his feet but held in his hand. Nero raised his eyebrows.

"Shin is dead. He's not here anymore! But in the other world, and in my heart,  he lives on! My flame is the one that scorches the heavens! Even if  that inferno becomes my grave, as long as I burn through it all, I shall be  victorious! Who the hell do you think I am?! I'm Shirou Yagami! I'm not my  brother Shin! I am myself! Shirou!"

The sky flames errupted loudly as Shirou did the first thing that came to mind and smashed the Talaria together in his hands the harmony effect did the rest. The flames died down and in Shirou's hand was a weapon, made from all the materials present in the Talaria was a war hammer.

Nero was taken back and smiled. What better weapon for a user of the flame of harmony and the flame of construction than a tool used to make things. Nero was so taken back he didn't notice Shirou come up to him blindingly fast and smash him in the head with the hammer.

Nero went flying back and regained balance. "I see I will have to move this up a gear." Nero said spitting out blood from his mouth.

"Vongola gear of the sky, the Angel!"


----------



## Wonder_Y (Mar 23, 2011)

The windows along the school hallway poured in light, it was a soft golden color. He covered his eyes every now and then when  particularlly intense beams would hit his eye directly. The school Janitor had already closed off the art room and he'd finished the last bits of his work. The signature, he would do the next day. He couldn't place why he was reluctant, but the image of what teacher's face would express upon him signing it kept forming in his head. He placed that concern in the future and switched channels a bit. 

Home was about fifthteen minutes from the school and he had chores along the way he needed to tend to. Getting Grandad to feel better was what he needed to think about at the moment. His face was pretty pensive and kind of spacy, mind completley elsewhere. Nonetheless he still noticed the group of girls standing at the bottom of the stair case. 

A few days ago Grandmother told him that he should make more of an effort to meet people. Since, the only people he ever really associated with where in art. He thought about it and while he did so he cast them a passing gaze. Well to be more precise all he needed was a passing gaze. He mentally made an imprint of their appearances and the momentary reactions to his eye contact, and started to process what types of people they were just from that. He saw the curly haired brunette to the right move her hair to the back of her ear in response. He saw the blond to the left stare a little longer as if to say "Do I know him?", and he saw the tall one at the very bottom sort of snarl at his stare as if she was being robbed. Then he turned away.

"Who are you?" asked the Blonde.

"Does it matter?" The Tall girl snipped. "What do you want to know about him for? You have Brandon. Besides, look at his shirt." She stifled laughter into her palm. The whole time keping her eyes on him.

"You're James right?" asked the Brunette, she curled her hair kind of shyly.

"Have we met before?" He would have remebered such a knockout.

_Should be glad she even speaking to him_, mumured the tall girl.

"No, I saw some of your work in the classroom and Mrs Cho told me all about it." Though her fingers fidgeted, her eyes appeared firm and keen. 

"Thanks. I made them a while ago though."

"You mean, good thoughts." She smiled and then suddenly out of nowhere, James heard it.

"Hmm?"

"You know, cause good thoughts are thanks enough." They said at the same time.

She smiled again, he started to walk off. His pace just slightly quicker than it had been walking down the steps. He made it all the way to the door before he felt metallic coldness pressed against his neck.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2011)

Marshall Law

The reason for this next battle was lost to Marshall, it had been one crazy incident after the next and now they were suddenly pitted against the very same people that pulled their asses out of the last crazy incident.

Luckily for Marshall that he couldn't give a damn about it all, all he wanted was to master his flame, that Dio had proved to be a test and purely did so by flame usage. Imagine what this titan could be capable of with his Thunder flame.

The tan warrior named Darius, Nero's guardian of the Thunder and so Marshall's direct competitor, waited calmly as the lesser experienced Mafioso ignited his wild Thunder flame and cracked his fingers. His weaponry activated, battle gloves and shoes. testing his opponent, Marshall charged but without breaking a sweat Darius gracefully sidestepped Marshall's charge.

"You will never defeat a notable opponent with such brute and unpolished tactics, hell.....Any serious opponent would've finished you already."Lightning fast, the Thunder guardian struck at the football player, drawing first blood. 
"better wise up fast, time for fun and games is over."


----------

